# Ubisoft hats getan, Details zum DRM



## ALDI Nord (18. Februar 2010)

PCgamer liegt Assasins Creed 2 für PC vor, es hat sich jetzt bestätigt. Ubisofts Neues Digital Rights Management ist so Schlimm wie erwartet:
Um Spielen zu können, muss eine Internetverbindung bestehen. Sollte man die Verbindung zum Ubisoft-Server verlieren wird man zurück ins Menü geworfen, und jeder Fortschritt seit dem letzten Savepoint ist verloren.


Quelle:
PCgamer blog via rockpapershotgun


----------



## bingo88 (18. Februar 2010)

Damit ist dann wohl der Untergang der PC-Spiele endgültig besiegelt. Gut, dass ich eh nur noch auf Konsolen spiele 
R.I.P. PC, war ne gute Zeit


----------



## jackdan2405 (18. Februar 2010)

Vom Regen in dir Traufe...!
Man kann es auch noch schlimmer machen...!

Ab sofort kaufe ich mir keine Titel mehr von Ubisoft für den PC!
Wenn schon ein Account und eine I-Net-Verbindung sein muss, dann Steam! Aber SO NICHT!
Dann aktivier ich lieber mein Spiel einmal und bei der De-Installation deaktiviere ich es wieder, ist mir persönlich viel lieber als diese Methode!


----------



## ReaperBLN (18. Februar 2010)

Da gibts doch später sicherlich was von Ratiopharm. Ich jedenfalls spiele keine minderwertigen Konsolenumsetzungen, wenn ich auf dem PC die beste Optik und höchste Auflösung haben kann.

Der PC ist noch lange nicht tot!


----------



## foxfoursfive (18. Februar 2010)

Das neue DRM ist auch bei Silent Hunter 5 drin.Was

mfg foxy

info link

News: Silent Hunter 5 - Systemanforderungen & DRM-Infos enthüllt - PC


----------



## Hugo78 (18. Februar 2010)

Ich wette es gibt schon einen Crack, der dem Spiel ein permanente Inet Verbindung vorgaukelt und die Raubkopierer zocken das Spiel entspannt, während der ehrliche Kunde nichts als Stess hat.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (18. Februar 2010)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Ich wette es gibt schon einen Crack, der dem Spiel ein permanente Inet Verbindung vorgaukelt und die Raubkopierer zocken das Spiel entspannt, während der ehrliche Kunde nichts als Stess hat.



So wird es wahrsch. sein, was sagt uns das? wir sollten gar nix mehr kaufen  ich frage mich wann die entwickler es einsehen, dass es sinnvoll ist den schutz ganz wegzulassen...


----------



## alm0st (18. Februar 2010)

Danke Ubisoft, meine Vorbestellung wird direkt wieder stoniert. Ich hatte ja noch bis vor kurzem gehofft, dass diese ******** bei AC2 noch nicht zum Einsatz kommt. Für mich hat sich Ubisoft damit aber dauerhaft disqualifziert - schade, ihre Spiele waren eigentlich immer sehr gut -.-


----------



## hotfirefox (18. Februar 2010)

Sowas kann ich einfach nicht verstehen, es soll auch noch Leute ohne Internet geben (mein Bruder z.B.) und die haben dann grade mal gelitten.


----------



## ALDI Nord (18. Februar 2010)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Ich wette es gibt schon einen Crack, der dem Spiel ein permanente Inet Verbindung vorgaukelt und die Raubkopierer zocken das Spiel entspannt, während der ehrliche Kunde nichts als Stess hat.



Meine Rede, Ich verstehe nicht, warum Publisher so einen Mist bauen. Die Publisher sollten einen besseren Service bieten als Piraterie.
Steam versucht es, und schafft es in meinen Augen auch.
Aber warum ehrliche Leute Bestraft werden müssen.
Ich finde EA's vorgehen mit Mass Effect 2 z.B. nicht schlecht. Neukäufer erhalten Zugang zu Bonus Inhalt. Aber wie im Rockpapershotgun Artikel zu lesen ist. Macht der Server Mucken kann wird das DLC als unautorisiert eingestuft und alle Savegames mit dem DLC sind nicht zugänglich.

Ubisoft selber behauptet, dass dies ein Service ist. Egal von welcher Maschine man spielt, man hat sein Savegame.

Das ganze führt ja leider zu einem Teufelskreis. Dies bedeutet weniger Verkäufe -> mehr Raubkopien -> Restriktiveres DRM -> Weniger Verkäufe

Auch Schade, wenn Publisher die zahlen von Raubkopien sehen, dann glauben die, das jeder Einzelne Download ein entgangener Kunde ist.


----------



## Hugo78 (18. Februar 2010)

ALDI Nord schrieb:


> Auch Schade, wenn Publisher die zahlen von Raubkopien sehen, dann glauben die, das jeder Einzelne Download ein entgangener Kunde ist.



Ja ich hoffe, in dem Fall kommt die Einsicht, dass man mit Gier auf die Schnauze fällt, denn der Kunde ist ebend kein dummes Stück Vieh, der alles frisst was man ihm serviert ... oder vielleicht ist das auch nur mein Wunschdenken...


----------



## Genghis99 (18. Februar 2010)

Ein Crack ist gar nicht schwer vorstellbar - ein nachgeamter Ubi Server irgendwo im Netz, eine IP-Adressen Umleitung in einem File des Spieles, schon glaubt das Game es "telefoniert nach hause" ...

Das UBI das nicht einsehen wollen, wundert mich - sind sie doch schon bei Anno derart auf ihrem Hintern gelandet, das sie den kompletten Kopierschutz rauspatchen mussten ...


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Februar 2010)

Nun - mich wundert es nicht
Diese Firma - deren Name so ähnlich tönt wie "U**schrott" - ist mir schon lange ein Furunkel am A*****llerwertesten
Die "geniessen" schon seit Jahren keinen Support mehr von mir


----------



## ruf!o (18. Februar 2010)

Online-Services-Plattform - Fragen und Antworten | Ubisoft Official Video Game Website

Unter dem Link oben findet ich ihr die Ubisoft eigenen infos/FAQ zu dem DRM.

Mein absoluter Favorit:



> Warum zwingt Ubisoft seine treuen Kunden, ein ubi.com-Konto anzulegen, obwohl sie ihre privaten Daten gar nicht preisgeben und lediglich Einzelspielerpartien spielen möchten?
> Wir hoffen, dass die Kunden sich unserer Ansicht anschließen und erkennen, dass sie über die Einrichtung eines Kontos ein außergewöhnliches Spielerlebnis sowie Dienste geboten bekommen, die ihnen anderweitig nicht zur Verfügung stehen.



Ich kann mir die Außergewöhnlichkeit des Spielerlebnisses schon vorstellen wenn man keine Inet verbindung hat. 
Ich finde wir sollten Ubisoft zeigendas wir uns ihren Ansichten nicht anschließen. Da gibts nur ein wirksames mittel, und das ist absoluter boykott des spiels. So sehr ich mich drauf gefreut habe. Aber so gehts nicht. 

Mfg

ruf!o


----------



## Pravasi (18. Februar 2010)

Wer kennt einen Kopierschutz,der noch nicht gecrackt worden ist?Ausser der PS3 und Bezahlaccounts a la WOW ist mir nix bekannt was nicht irgendwie ausgehebelt worden ist.Gute Spiele werden gut verkauft UND viel kopiert.Und?-Hat man an den Sims oder call of duty etwa nicht ein Vermögen verdient,trotz der ganzen Raubkopien?Einfach auf die Qualität achten,dann kann man auch ein paar Prozent leicht abschreiben.Wirklch gute Games wären nicht so oft kopiert worden wenn sie schlechter gewesen wären-aber dann hätte man sie auch nicht so gut verkaufen können.Ich glaub nicht das ein potentzieler Raubkopierer durch solche Massnahmen dazu verleitet wird sich dieses Spiel zu kaufen anstatt es sich gecrackt zu ziehen...
Meine 14jährige Nichte hat das Teil übrigens schon lange,genau wie fast alle anderen Games,als Sicherheitsopie auf der xbox durch.Was da umsonst gespielt wird(ausserdem darf man weiterverkaufen,aus-oder verleihen)dürfte ,wenn man mal in die einschlägigen Foren schaut, den PC mittlerweile glatt übertreffen.Allerdings wird diesen Leuten nicht"ein so aussergewöhnliches Spielerlebnis"von Ubisoft geboten...


----------



## unterseebotski (18. Februar 2010)

Von mir: "goodbye Ubisoft" - ich kaufe keine Spiele mehr von denen, bis sie das wieder sein lassen.
Ich lasse mich als ehrlicher Kunde nicht mehr länger bestrafen, dass ich mein Geld für ein Spiel ausgegeben habe. 
Dann verzichte ich eben auf solche Games, es gibt genug andere...
Die jetzigen Schikanierungen, die ich als ehrlicher Verbraucher ertragen muss, sind schon grenzwertig - auch Steam-Games kaufe ich persönlich nur noch, wenn sie billiger als 30 Euro sind (inkl. Versand ).

Irgendwann reicht es einfach!


----------



## Spiczek (18. Februar 2010)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Und?-Hat man an den Sims oder call of duty etwa nicht ein Vermögen verdient,trotz der ganzen Raubkopien?



Nein hat man nicht. Die Geldgier ist unermesslich bei denen. Es kann nie genug sein. Selbst wenn es nur 10x raubkopiert wurde, sind das für die 10 Verluste und nicht millionen Gewinne!


----------



## Veriquitas (18. Februar 2010)

Die Unternehmen wollen die Produkte schützen und selbst wenn es nur darauf hinausläuft Zeit zu schinden.Die machen Spiele damit die Geld verdienen und da geht es um Beträge wo alles zählt.Selbst wenn es nur 1 Kopie gibt ist es geklaut.Es gibt genug leute die es trotzdem kaufen und solange gezahlt wird, bleibt es dabei.Ein Gelände das nicht eingezäunt ist macht weniger Eindruck als eines was eingezäunt ist selbst wenn manche drüber klettern.


----------



## kenji_91 (18. Februar 2010)

Warum arbEiten die noch an splinter cell fuer den pc. 
Wird doch sowieso kagge-.-


----------



## Veriquitas (18. Februar 2010)

kenji_91 schrieb:


> Warum arbEiten die noch an splinter cell fuer den pc.
> Wird doch sowieso kagge-.-



Weil es leute gibt die es kaufen werden.


----------



## Invidia (18. Februar 2010)

Ich finds auch mist, hab @home nur Modem Verbindung.


----------



## killuah (18. Februar 2010)

Wer sich AC2 bestellt, ist mitschuld am Untergang der PC Spiele :p Ich werds mir auf keinen Fall mehr kaufen, obwohl ichs geplant hatte, denn ich fand AC1 schon spitze. Schade um das gute Spiel....


----------



## Veriquitas (18. Februar 2010)

Das Ding ist ja die meisten Leute kaufen die Spiele trotzdem obwohl sie von vronerein sagen nö nö.


----------



## Martricks (18. Februar 2010)

Wie hier schon erwähnt wurde. Der Raubkopierer spielt entspannt, und ich als ehrlicher Käufer bekomms garnicht erst zum Laufen^^ Ist meiner Meinung nach der falsche Weg, zumal bis jetzt alles gecrackt wurde, ohne Ausnahme. Naja sollen die mal machen. Solange ich aks Ehrlicher Käufer gut und gemütlich zocken kann ist es okay, aber ich sehe Probleme schon vorprogramiert. Ubisoft Server überlastet...kein Zocken


----------



## The_Schroeder (18. Februar 2010)

Ich glaub nicht das der DRM lange hält ich mein,..was ein Mensch programmiert hat, kann ein anderer hacken bzw cracken, Ubisoft ist ja nicht die einzige Firma die Leute haben, die programmieren können...

Hatte mich eig auch voll auf AC2 und SC:C gefreut aber da SC:C verschoben wurde kann man von ausgehen das der DRm nachträglich eingefügt wird

Ich bedanke mich einfach mal an alle die sich so´n Spiel kaufen und Ubi zeigen das sie machen können was sie wollen, weil ieiner sich das doch holt...


----------



## Jack ONeill (18. Februar 2010)

Mit Steam kann ich ja noch ganz gut leben, weil dort kann man auch Offline spielen. Aber das geht mir dann einfach zu weit, Ubisoft nicht mit mir, die denken auch das die Spieler zu blöd sind.


----------



## Infernalracing (18. Februar 2010)

Shit, wollte mir das Game eigentlich Kaufen aber dann ebend nicht.


----------



## Veriquitas (18. Februar 2010)

Naja aber zu sagen das das der untergang des pcs vor uns liegt ist quatsch.Weil das nen anderes Thema ist (8 von 10 Spielen sind für Konsole programmiert usw.).Wenn die Leute sich Titel mal ernsthaft nicht kaufen würden wie es bei Cod Mw 2 nicht der fall war würden die Entwickler das mal peilen.Sonst kann es den auch egal sein, es geht um den Profit.Ohne Spieler kein profit, es geht ausserdem darum das Leute sich mit immer weniger zufrieden geben.Wenn man noch an die 90 ger denkt und wie es jetzt ist.Jeder Scheissdreck wir gekauft was heute mit ner 8/10 Wertung durch den Test geht war damals nichtmahl 6/10.Die Leute kaufen die ******** trotzdem weil der Name draufsteht.


----------



## Snake7 (18. Februar 2010)

Der Topic ist ja mal Bild-Niveau... .

Zum Thema:
Wenn die Entwickler merken, dass es mehr Sinn macht mehr Geld zu verdienen, dann sind sie auf den richtigen Weg.
Ich möchte nicht wissen was dieses KS entwickeln etc. immer kostet - wieviel billiger könnten die Games sein und die Crackerrate würde zurückggehen - aber gut - sollen sie machen - ich kaufe mir spiele mit so einem KS niemals


----------



## TroyAnner (18. Februar 2010)

Ich hab hier grad ein altes Psx-Spiel vor mir liegen - Das gute alte Rayman ... auch von Ubi. Kopierschutz? Nur der Hardwareseitige der Playsi. Das ist  in keinster Weise beeinträchtigend, da hab ich nix gegen. Man kann sogar die Disk in den Computer legen und sich die schöne Musik anhören/kopieren.

Achja ... die gute alte Zeit ...


----------



## clemi14 (18. Februar 2010)

Ok ab gehts boykottiert es, das was rauskommen wird ist genau das selbe wie bei Call of Duty MW2! 

Kleiner Tipp? Hier! 

http://www.pcaction.de/content/contentgfx//2009-11/modern_warfare_2_boykott.jpg


Da waren sie aber sehr konsequent beim boykotieren oder?


----------



## Veriquitas (18. Februar 2010)

clemi14 schrieb:


> Ok ab gehts boykottiert es, das was rauskommen wird ist genau das selbe wie bei Call of Duty MW2!
> 
> Kleiner Tipp? Hier!
> 
> ...



Das ist ja das was ich meine, manche leute können einfach auf nichts verzichten das ist eine Sache die hat was mit Stolz zu tun.Ich wollte mir zb. Avp kaufen hab es aber nicht, denn wo ich mich mit Steam beschäftigt hab, habe ich mich dagegen entschieden.


----------



## clemi14 (18. Februar 2010)

Naja für solche Fälle kauf ich mir das Spiel dann halt für die xbox! 

Da es sich ehhh mit Controller besser spielen lässt passt das scho!
Hab auch AC1 mit xbox controller am PC durchgespielt is dann letzten Endes genau das selbe Spielgefühl! haha


----------



## Dennisth (18. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

sehr gut Ubisoft damit wird bei AC2 bestimmt der Raubkopienanteil auf 0% sinken.

Ich bin gerade irgendwie sehr froh eine Xbox360 UND einen PC zu besitzen. AC2 schon durch und auf dem PC ist es noch nicht mal draußen.. 

@News

Wann werden der Hersteller merken, dass der beste Kopierschutz eine gute story mit gutem Gameplay in einer ansprechenden Grafik verpackt das beste Mittel gegen Kopien ist?

Tja die Raubkopierer dürfen das bestimmt 1-2 Wochen vor Release spielen, da es in den Tauschbörsen auftaucht und zwar mit crack.... 

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (18. Februar 2010)

Dennisth schrieb:


> @News
> 
> Wann werden der Hersteller merken, dass der beste Kopierschutz eine gute story mit gutem Gameplay in einer ansprechenden Grafik verpackt das beste Mittel gegen Kopien ist?



/Signed

Man erinnere sich an das gute, alte TES4-Oblivion, das kam vom ersten Tag an komplett ohne irgendeine Form von Kopierschutz aus, konnte einfach mit Copy+Paste von DVD zu DVD kopiert werden und Bethesda hat trotzdem einen großen Erfolg gelandet .

Ansonsten... zu HL2 Zeiten gab es auch einen riesigen Aufschrei, als man dieses ominöse Internet zu jedem Spielstart gebraucht hat, mittlerweile beschwert sich auch keiner mehr... Irgendwann darf man sich für 5 Spiele bei 5 Herstellern registrieren und bekommt 5 mal persönlich zugeschnittene Werbung... moment, sind wir nicht schon so weit ? 
Es lebe der Fortschritt ...


----------



## SonicNoize (18. Februar 2010)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Tja die Raubkopierer dürfen das bestimmt 1-2 Wochen vor Release spielen, da es in den Tauschbörsen auftaucht und zwar mit crack....



Das wird sich gar nicht vermeiden lassen ;D Igendjemand ist bestimmt so genial und findet wieder einen Weg.


Man kann sich schon über Steam aufregen, wenn man möchte, ich persönlich finde den Service, der dort geboten wird, völlig in Ordnung. Meine Steam-Games sind immer auf dem neuesen Stand, Importversionen werden unterstützt (Ich hab L4D 1 & 2 uncut auf meinem Acc) und ich kann nach dem Formatieren die Games beliebig aus dem Netz ziehen, wenn ich die DVD nicht mehr finde, sogar meine Einstellungen werden übernommen. Und die Steam-Server sind nicht gerade langsam.

Steam ist halt saumäßig unpraktisch wenn man nichts bezahlen will ;D

Ich hoffe mal, dass Ubisoft sich diesen Blödsinn nochmal überlegt, denn sowas kommt bei mir nicht auf den PC. Steam ist schon etwas grenzwertig, weil man es braucht, aber das geht dann mal total zu weit.



Und mal was ganz anderes: Was machen die in 10-15 Jahren, lassen die dann immer noch ihre Server laufen oder werden die Spiele dann einfach wertlos? Oder sind die Produkte mitlerweile so schlecht, dass sie nach 10 Jahren niemals einen Kultstatus wie z.B. Half-Life bekommen und das ohnehin niemand interessiert?


----------



## Dennisth (18. Februar 2010)

SonicNoize schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Und mal was ganz anderes: Was machen die in 10-15 Jahren, lassen die dann immer noch ihre Server laufen oder werden die Spiele dann einfach wertlos? Oder sind die Produkte mitlerweile so schlecht, dass sie nach 10 Jahren niemals einen Kultstatus wie z.B. Half-Life bekommen und das ohnehin niemand interessiert?



Wieso in 10-15 Jahren? Die Server werden nach einem Jahr abgeschaltet so wie bei EA 

Ich mein ich nutze auch Steam und bin mehr als nur begeistert. Habe meine ganzen Spiele einfach von meinem PC auf meinen Laptop kopiert und da steam gestartet und  es waren alle Spiele da.
Außerdem finde ich es sehr gut wenn ich z. B. zu einem Freund fahre und er nur langsames Internet hat. Ich kann das Spiel runterladen wenn ich es habe und ihm dann einfach die Dateien geben und sein Steam überprüft nur noch und läd die letzten paar MB noch runter und fertig.

Den einzigen Kopierschutz den man bisher nur sehr sehr schwer umgehen konnte war Starforce... aber der ist nicht 64-Bit kompatibel.

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## jaramund (18. Februar 2010)

eine permanente Internetverbindung ist wirklich äußerst unklug gewählt - ich hab bei mir dauernd disconnects und wenn dadurch das Spiel immer unterbrochen wird bzw der Spielstand verloren geht (was ich nicht unbedingt glaube) hab ich ehrlich gesagt kein Bock drauf.
Ich wollt mir SH 5 holen weil ich ab und zu ma nen we auch kein Internet hab und da ordentlich zocke - aber so wird das nix und hab meine Bestellung gerade storniert

da mögen alle meckern über steam wie sie wollen - es ist wesentlich praktischer :
- man erhält immer updates
- man muss nur zum kaufen/aktivieren online
- es entfallen theoretisch versandkasten woduch das Spiel billiger wird

die Hersteller sollten sich da vielleicht mal zusammenschließen


----------



## Chrno (18. Februar 2010)

Also kein AC2 für mich.
Und der Teufelskreis beginnt von vorne:
- weniger Käufer (Ausrede Publisher: Urheberrechtsverletzer sind schuld)
- höherer VK (Ausrede Publisher: Urheberrechtsverletzer sind schuld)
- weniger Käufer (Ausrede Publisher: Urheberrechtsverletzer sind schuld)
- ...


----------



## Dude-01 (18. Februar 2010)

Ich hoffe, dass die Version über Steam nicht so eine Gängelung hat! Dann könnte man wenigstens mit der Steamversion in Ruhe Offline spielen...
Aber so wie Ubisoft momentan drauf ist, wird vermutlich noch ihr eigener Kopierschutz mit bei liegen.


----------



## unterseebotski (18. Februar 2010)

Chrno schrieb:


> Also kein AC2 für mich.
> Und der Teufelskreis beginnt von vorne:
> - weniger Käufer (Ausrede Publisher: Urheberrechtsverletzer sind schuld)
> - höherer VK (Ausrede Publisher: Urheberrechtsverletzer sind schuld)
> ...


...ach wer braucht schon Ubisoft? Hab schon fast vergessen, wer das ist.


----------



## Chris (18. Februar 2010)

Für mich ist dann Ubisoft Geschicht.Kundenfang betreiben sie damit nicht gerade.


----------



## The_Schroeder (18. Februar 2010)

Na wer will beitretten? xD


----------



## Pravasi (18. Februar 2010)

So komisch es auch vieleicht auch klingen mag-Ich bin sicher,wenn richtig viele Leute(in dem Fall sogar ganz,ganz richtig viele)das Spiel sich illigal runterladen würden,wäre das wahrscheinlich genau das,was Ubisoft zum umdenken bewegen könnte.Wäre irgendwie schon witzig,wenn ausgerechnet die Raubkopierer dazu beitragen würden diese Art von Kopierschutz wieder zurückzunehmen.Ich bin auf jedenfall wirklich sehr neugierig wer am Ende nachgeben wird.Falls Ubisoft damit durchkommt...Nich gut für uns.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (18. Februar 2010)

Pfui! Mehr kann man nich sagen!


----------



## The_Schroeder (18. Februar 2010)

Wenn die Raubkopierer dazubeitragen das DRM ausstirb wäre das ne DANKE währt xDDD


----------



## lows (18. Februar 2010)

@the_schroeder nur wäre zu doof wenn es dann keine spiele mehr gibt,ich meine wenn sich jeder das Spiel illegal zieht woran sollen dann die Publisher bzw. Entwickler verdienen


----------



## DarkMo (18. Februar 2010)

jaramund schrieb:


> - es entfallen theoretisch versandkasten woduch das Spiel billiger wird


is doch käse. ich geh in den laden und bezahl auch keine  das is kein vorteil von steam, das is nen nachteil vom online bestellen ^^


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (18. Februar 2010)

Bis heute morgen wollte ich mir das Spiel noch vorbestellen sofern es endlich mal bei Steam gehen würde, seitdem ich weiß, dass uns Ubisoft offensichtlich hasst hat sich das erledigt.

Wird mehr Zeit bleiben für Bad Company 2, danke für das Abnehmen der schweren Entscheidung was ich eher spielen sollte, Ubisoft. -.-'


----------



## Shi (18. Februar 2010)

Gut, dann hol ich mir AC2 eben NICHT -.-


----------



## KOF328 (18. Februar 2010)

Ich frag mich immer was das für opfer sind die diese entscheidungen treffen 
dann kauf ichs mir halt nich...*g*


----------



## killuah (18. Februar 2010)

Das sind unwissende Bürokraten, die denken ein Kopierschutz bringt etwas.


----------



## The_Schroeder (18. Februar 2010)

@lows
Das war auch nur auf AC2 bezogen

klar sollen die Geld machen, macht arbeit so´n Spiel, bloß so´n krasses DRM is echt Frech...

Ob PCGH meine IG unterstützt wenn genung Leute drin sind?


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Februar 2010)

Gut, dass mich das Spiel nicht interessiert, hab also keine Probleme samit, was Ubi Soft macht.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (18. Februar 2010)

Warum geht denen das nicht in die Birne das JEDER Kopierschutz innerhalb von Stunden umgangen wird.

Die ein zigsten gestraften sind die Ehrliche Käufer 

Die sollten weniger Ressourcen in so einen Unsinn investieren und dafür besser Spiele machen


----------



## SonicNoize (19. Februar 2010)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Ich bin auf jedenfall wirklich sehr neugierig wer am Ende nachgeben wird



Dazu fällt mir ein:

"Damals", bei Windows XP und dem mitgeliefertem Moviemaker, konnte man Audio CDs erst mal nur als geschütze WMA-Dateien rippen. Man musste diese Schutzoption erst deaktivieren, um die Dateien woanders zu öffnen.

Heute, bei Windows 7, wird MP3 ohne Kopierschutz direkt als Format angeboten, keine Fragen, keine Probleme. Das kauf ich doch gerne mal original


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (19. Februar 2010)

ReaperBLN schrieb:


> Da gibts doch später sicherlich was von Ratiopharm. Ich jedenfalls spiele keine minderwertigen Konsolenumsetzungen, wenn ich auf dem PC die beste Optik und höchste Auflösung haben kann.
> 
> Der PC ist noch lange nicht tot!



Stimmt.
Mal sind Konsolen vorne dann wieder der Heimcomputer.
Sehe ich nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (19. Februar 2010)

SonicNoize schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir ein:
> 
> "Damals", bei Windows XP und dem mitgeliefertem Moviemaker, konnte man Audio CDs erst mal nur als geschütze WMA-Dateien rippen. Man musste diese Schutzoption erst deaktivieren, um die Dateien woanders zu öffnen.
> 
> Heute, bei Windows 7, wird MP3 ohne Kopierschutz direkt als Format angeboten, keine Fragen, keine Probleme. Das kauf ich doch gerne mal original




Damals wie heute nutze ich Tools die für Audio optimiert waren / sind.
Keine Probleme mit Qualität & Speed.
Windac - digital audio copy Die Seite gibt es immer noch.


----------



## MG42 (19. Februar 2010)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Ich wette es gibt schon einen Crack, der dem Spiel ein permanente Inet Verbindung vorgaukelt und die Raubkopierer zocken das Spiel entspannt, während der ehrliche Kunde nichts als Stess hat.


Falsch, wir kaufen das verdammte Spiel das uns gefällt, aber wir nutzen dann auch einen No DVD oder No-Internetverbindung, No-DRM Crack.


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (19. Februar 2010)

UBI Soft möchte es gerne zur Perfektion schaffen und einen unknackbaren Copierschutz generieren. Doch das einzige das Sie damit auf Dauer schaffen wird sein, den ehrlichen Kunden zu verprellen, bis er es Boykottiert.
Zum großen Teil haben se dies Ziel schon erreicht. Danke UBI 

In diesem Fall ist der ehrliche Kunde der Dumme, denn er wird fast nur Nachteile haben. Super, so kann man auch Raubkpoieren unter die Arme greifen. 

Falls ich so eine Version geschenkt oder als OEM Version beim Hardwarekauf bekommen würde, wüsste ich schon was ich damit mache...es kommt in ne Schublade bis es nen Anti-Kopierschutz-Patch gibt.

Es gab Spiele die waren der Verkaufsschlager, obwohl es auch Raubkopien gab. Und woran lag das? An der Qualität der Story, Grafik, Gameplay und sogar weil sie Preisleistungs mäßig echt günstig waren. 
Das wird auch mit nem Kauf von mir belohnt 

Ich möchte das Gesicht der Verantwortlichen sehen, wenn dies Spiel der neue Renner unter den Raubkopien wird und der Absatz schrumpft!


----------



## Partybu3 (19. Februar 2010)

je stärker und penetranter der kopierschutz, desto weniger wird ein spiel gekauft und desto höher ist die zahl derer die eher zu einer kopie greifen.

ganz einfache gleichung.

und der fakt das man den pc ausbluten lassen will und nur noch spiele auf konsole kommen sollen hilft da auch nicht. angenommen morgen is der pc als spielmaschine tot. ja dann greifen alle zur konsole auch die kopierer und schwups ist alles beim alten.

ergo es wird sich nie was ändern sofern sich nichts grundlegendes in den köpfen der user und vor allem der anbieter ändert.


----------



## BabaYaga (19. Februar 2010)

Also ich hab momentan ziemliche Probs mit meinem I-Net und das kriegt mein Provider scheinbar momentan überhaupt nicht gebacken, ständige Disconnects.
Wie auch immer, Steam ok aber immer ins Menü zurückfliegen und die Speicherstände gehen verloren wenn das I-Net ausfällt? OMG steckt euch das Teil doch sonst wohin Ubi... das ist echt nicht mehr lustig... Hab die Vorbestellung jetzt storniert *hmpff* 

Razor1911 HILFE +lol+


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (19. Februar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gut, dass mich das Spiel nicht interessiert, *hab also keine Probleme samit, was Ubi Soft macht*.


 
Im Gegensatz zu sonstigen Themen ist deine Argumentation hier aber nicht besonders schlau .... 

Ich habe durchaus Probleme mit restriktiven Kopierschutzmaßnahmen, auch wenn mich dieses Spiel ebensowenig die Bohne interessiert. Wie sieht es aber mit künftigen Spielen aus? Ab und an gab es ja schon kleine Highlights von Ubisoft und wenn die Firma diese DRM-Politik weiterbetreibt, hat sich für mich auch zukünftig der Kauf derartiger Produkte erledigt. Und das ist ein Fakt! 
Ich habe bis heute kein Spiel mit Steam oder anderweitiger I-Net-Zwangsanbindung käuflich erworben (habe sogar der Totalwar-Reihe den Rücken gekehrt, was mich schon einige Überwindung gekostet hat, aber nach Medieval 2 war eben Schluß) und dabei bleibt es auch! 

Es gibt genügend andere und gute Spiele ohne solchen Mist auf dem Markt. Die Konsumenten sollten sich endlich mal ihrer strategischen Rolle am Markt bewußt werden und nicht gleich jeden Murks mitmachen. Aber da gibt es immer wieder .... Leute .... die immer alles sofort und als erste haben müssen. In dem Zusammenhang kann ich aber auch die Vorbesteller einfach nicht verstehen. Wer garantiert mir denn, dass das Nachfolgeprodukt so gut ist wie sein Vorgänger oder seine Werbung? Nee, immer erst mal die Demo abwarten und dann wird gekauft oder eben auch nicht.


----------



## Wendigo (19. Februar 2010)

Gibts dafür eigentlich Belege, dass Spiele mit gewissen Vorkehrungen sich schlechter verkaufen als andere ohne diese gewissen Vorkehrungen?


----------



## burns (19. Februar 2010)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Wer kennt einen Kopierschutz,der noch nicht gecrackt worden ist?



Jepp. Nennt sich FADE und hat bisher noch jeden Kekser an der Nase herumgeführt - seit nunmehr gut 10 Jahren. Damit kommen die lustigsten Dinger raus, z.B. User xyz registriert sich in einem Forum (oftmals sogar beim Entwickler selbst) und motzt sich über dies & jenes aus was in seinem Spiel plötzlich schiefläuft - die wissenden User lachen sich in diesem Augenblick bereits scheckig und der in flagranti Ertappte bekommt gleich nen schönes Ban Schild umgehangen 


heise online - Fade, der schleichende Kopierschutz
Kopierschutz Fade baut Fehler ein - News - CHIP Online

^^ Was mich nur grad wundert, ist das Kotmasters dort als Entwickler genannt wird - war überzeugt das die Böhmen von Bohemia Interactive sich das einfallen lassen haben, findet ja auch weiterhin  in ArmA1 & ArmA2 Verwendung.


----------



## Arctosa (19. Februar 2010)

Das ist der größte Rotz den ich je gesehen habe, da wäre ich ohne DSL Anschluß ja ganz schön gearscht  , zum Glück interessiert mich das Spiel nicht die Bohne. Aber so einen Krampf >.<, ist ja schlimmer als Secrom & co. zusammen


----------



## Pravasi (19. Februar 2010)

burns schrieb:


> Jepp. Nennt sich FADE und hat bisher noch jeden Kekser an der Nase herumgeführt - seit nunmehr gut 10 Jahren. Damit kommen die lustigsten Dinger raus, z.B. User xyz registriert sich in einem Forum (oftmals sogar beim Entwickler selbst) und motzt sich über dies & jenes aus was in seinem Spiel plötzlich schiefläuft - die wissenden User lachen sich in diesem Augenblick bereits scheckig und der in flagranti Ertappte bekommt gleich nen schönes Ban Schild umgehangen
> 
> 
> heise online - Fade, der schleichende Kopierschutz
> ...


 



Na,gegen das downloaden hat das aber auch nicht geholfen,oder welches Game mit Fade wurde noch nicht gecrackt?WENN ich raubkopieren wollte,könnten die ihre CD gerne behalten.Hat seinen Grund warum das Teil nicht mehr in aller Munde ist.Es gibt wirklich JEDES Game im Internet...Sogar Steam ist kein Problem mehr.


----------



## topbert (19. Februar 2010)

ikarus_can_fly schrieb:


> ...Es gab Spiele die waren der Verkaufsschlager, obwohl es auch Raubkopien gab. Und woran lag das? An der Qualität der Story, Grafik, Gameplay und sogar weil sie Preisleistungs mäßig echt günstig waren.
> Das wird auch mit nem Kauf von mir belohnt  ...



Das wissen auch die Publisher! Doch die wollen uns nicht mit Spieleperlen beglücken. Die wollen schlicht und ergreifend soviel Geld wie möglich verdienen. Da ist die Entwicklung solcher hochwertiger Titel einfach zu teuer und man verwurstet schlichte Durchschnittsspiele!

Lieber eine weitere Fortsetzung, mit ein paar weniger großen Änderungen und Verbesserungen (siehe z.B. den "Fortschritt" von SH3 --> Sh4 --> SH5) und dann ab ans Verkaufen. Solange es noch als *Neu* und *derGrafikkracher* beworben werden kann, auch von den Spieleseiten und Magazinen.
Die meisten werden es einfach kaufen, weil sie die Werbung gesehen haben, den Vorgänger kennen und es im Mediamarktregal unter dem tollen Pappausteller so schön daliegt. Muss also neu sein. Und gugge ma, erst die Grafik

Und da wird ein Kopierschutz schnell als gewinnoptimierende Maßnahme eingesetzt. Einfachstes BWL-Denken. Das Kreuz unserer Gesellschaft...


----------



## burns (19. Februar 2010)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Na,gegen das downloaden hat das aber auch nicht geholfen,oder welches Game mit Fade wurde noch nicht gecrackt?WENN ich raubkopieren wollte,könnten die ihre CD gerne behalten.Hat seinen Grund warum das Teil nicht mehr in aller Munde ist.Es gibt wirklich JEDES Game im Internet...Sogar Steam ist kein Problem mehr.



Na dann lad mal runter und spiel, wirst schon sehen wie lange es gutgeht.
Gegen runterladen und crack(versuche) kann man natürlich nix unternehmen, aber das braucht Fade auch nicht. 

Es würden nicht ständig neue Leute durch ihre unbedachten Raubkopier Eingeständnisse belustigend auffallen wenn es denn mal jemandem gelungen wäre eine .exe aus der Franchise kopierschutzfrei zu bekommen - und mit jedem Patch (worin ArmA ja quasi schwimmt) müssen die Relasegroups neu ran, und jedes Mal stellen sie ihre Reputation aufs Spiel falls mal wieder ein kleiner Fade Haken übersehen wurde. Wobei, allein an der .exe hängts wohl nicht, denn seit 1.05 ist ArmA2 mit offiziellem noCD unterwegs, und es fallen trotzdem noch Leute auf bei denen Fade zuschlägt. 

Es ist ein teuflisches kleines Mistvieh dieses Fade, und man muss es einfach gern haben


----------



## -FA- (19. Februar 2010)

So dann können die AC2 und Siedler 7 gleich mit behalten. ich finde es echt schade wenn man seine wirklich bisher guten spielserien mit so nem bullshit versauen muss.
ich hoff nur nicht das dieser müll auch noch auf dem Anno 1404 Add-on drauf ist.


----------



## Frittenkalle (19. Februar 2010)

Reloaded und Razor 1911 werden schon ein Gegenmittel für diese Pest haben.


----------



## The_Schroeder (19. Februar 2010)

Wenn wirklich mächtig viele Leute das spiel ziehn weil sie vergrault wurden es im Laden oda sonst wo legal zukaufen, wird durch einige Arbeitsverträge bei UBI ein eiskalter Wind wehn xD

AC2 wird von UBI gerade total mit Füßen getretten..erst kastrieren sie die Grafik auf DX9, kloppen dann einen total sinnfreien DRM rein und wollen dann trotzdem noch 50-60€...(Ich hab nicht nach den preisen geguckt  )

Selbst wenn das Spiel hammer is, würde ich alleine deshalb, max 30€ auf den Tisch legen weil ich als ehrlicher Käufer gear**ht bin...


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. Februar 2010)

Da wünsch ich mir doch lieber Securom zurück als der Mist


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Februar 2010)

-FA- schrieb:


> Ich finde es echt schade wenn man seine wirklich bisher guten Spielserien mit so nem bullshit versauen muss.


 
Stimmt natürlich...
Aber - was hat diese Firma schon *wirklich selber* vorzuweisen; also was ist nicht einfach "gekauft"

Darum auch meine 100% therapieresistente Abneigung gegen die

Als sie BlueByte "gekillt" haben war für mich Schluss...


----------



## Frittenkalle (19. Februar 2010)

Naja gekauft hätt ich es mir eh net habs scho durch auf meiner Xbox360 aber an alle anderen yo das GAme ist jeden cent wert, richtig klasse


----------



## Namaker (19. Februar 2010)

burns schrieb:


> Na dann lad mal runter und spiel, wirst schon sehen wie lange es gutgeht.


Bis zum Ende ohne Probleme. Ansonsten kenne ich kein Spiel, das weiter weiter geht....  


			
				Wiki schrieb:
			
		

> Operation Flashpoint  for the PC was the first game to use the FADE system of copy  prevention. The software is also present in the recently released ARMA 2,  and has since been cracked for both games


(Ich find das schon ein wenig lustig, dass in dem Wikipediaartikel ein Link zu einer Seite mit Cracks drin steht )


----------



## alm0st (19. Februar 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Warum geht denen das nicht in die Birne das JEDER Kopierschutz innerhalb von Stunden umgangen wird.



Das stimmt leider nicht so ganz. "Alone in the Dark 5" hat glaube ich fast 4-5 Monate gedauert, bis ein wirklich funktionierender Crack kam. "Sacred 2" hat den Crackern ähnlich starke Probleme bereitet...
Es ist nämlich nicht so ohne weiteres möglich eine Online Aktivierung zu umgehen aber es ist halt trotzdem nur eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## Terence Skill (19. Februar 2010)

traurig das ubisoft solche wege einschlägt. in 5 jahren hätte das vielleicht keinen gewundert, wenn spiele vielleicht großteils online gekauft und runtergeladen werden. aber heutzutage ist das sicher ein schritt in die falsche richtung. damit minimiert sich ubisoft selber seine käuferschar und hebt alle anderen publisher hervor die auf solche maßnahmen verzichten. ich weiß nicht ob sie sich das leisten können^^ 
warum geht man nicht lieber den weg in richtung dongle´s oder so. das ist auch sicher und hat ebenfalls den vorteil das keine dvd benötigt würde.
zum jetzigen zeitpunkt werden sie sich mit ihrem verfahren nicht am markt durchsetzen können, denke ich.


----------



## Pravasi (19. Februar 2010)

R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Das stimmt leider nicht so ganz. "Alone in the Dark 5" hat glaube ich fast 4-5 Monate gedauert, bis ein wirklich funktionierender Crack kam. "Sacred 2" hat den Crackern ähnlich starke Probleme bereitet...
> Es ist nämlich nicht so ohne weiteres möglich eine Online Aktivierung zu umgehen aber es ist halt trotzdem nur eine Frage der Zeit.


 
Stimmt,einige gibt es schon vor dem Realese,andere brauchen etwas länger.Aber woran das genau auszumachen ist,ist schwer zu sagen.Das damals so gut geschützte Spore oder auch die Sims wurden ruckzug gecrackt.MWF2 wurde auch trotz Steam der Hit des Jahres bei den Raubkopieren,welche auch noch schnell den ach so sicheren Anti-Cheatschutz mit aushebelten.Alles ganz anders als wie von den Herstellern geplant...Deswegen würde ich auch jetzt noch keine Prognose wagen,ausser das ich nicht daran glaube,das wir nun das erste nicht crackbare Game bekommen.


----------



## burns (19. Februar 2010)

Namaker schrieb:


> Bis zum Ende ohne Probleme. Ansonsten kenne ich kein Spiel, das weiter weiter geht....



Und ich werd für harmlose Quake Bilder verwarnt .. irre 





Namaker schrieb:


> (Ich find das schon ein wenig lustig, dass in dem Wikipediaartikel ein Link zu einer Seite mit Cracks drin steht )



Na ich schrieb doch bereits das, wenn es geknackt wäre, keine Leute mehr mit ihren durch Cracks verursachten wehweh´chen in Foren aufschlagen würden. Da hier eh mit Dunkelziffern gerechnet wird belass ich´s einfach dabei.



edit: Anbei noch mein Lieblingsbeispiel aus jüngster Zeit - hat uns echt Spaß gemacht der Junge -
http://hx3.de/mods-addons-165/project-85-werbung-spiel-18237/

ein weiterer aus dem Entwicklerforum (auch lustig) -
http://forums.bistudio.com/showthread.php?t=94757 


Und der hier könnte auch in die Kerbe schlagen, oder hat einfach Murks mit´m Joystick gebaut lol
http://hx3.de/technische-fragen-probleme-162/fahtzeug-f-hrt-immer-r-ckw-rts-18670/#post297530


----------



## SonicNoize (19. Februar 2010)

burns schrieb:


> edit: Anbei noch mein Lieblingsbeispiel aus jüngster Zeit - hat uns echt Spaß gemacht der Junge -
> http://hx3.de/mods-addons-165/project-85-werbung-spiel-18237/
> 
> ein weiterer aus dem Entwicklerforum (auch lustig) -
> A10 GAU-8 firing like shit and hitting zero.. - Bohemia Interactive Forums



Haha geil, sogar mit Video xD

Sowas ist fies und trifft genau die Zielgruppe ;D Operation Flashpoint war ohnehin sehr geil und darum steht's im Regal. Das schränkt mich als ehrlichen Käufer nicht ein


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Februar 2010)

Hi!

Also ganz klar: So nicht!

Ich habe schon genug Probleme mit dem sogenannten 'Support' von Ubisoft.
Bei Hawx (auf der ubisoft-Webseite gekauft) bin ich an eine andere Firma verwiesen worden, weil die den Support macht.
Die Antwort von denen kam dann in Spanisch......
Und wenn ich sehe, wie viele Problem eich mit den Onlinespielen von HAWX habe, wie oft es heißt 'konnte nicht mit dem Server verbinden' - dann weiß ich eines ganz genau: das Theater mache ich bei keinem weiteren Spiel mehr mit!

Da braucht sich Ubisoft doch gar nicht mehr wundern, wenn die Leute sich lieber Cracks oder gecrackte Spiele herunterladen oder auf dem Flohmarkt oder wo auch immer Schwarzkopien kaufen.

Leider gibt es noch genug Leute, die das kaufen, so dass Ubi das wohl leider in Zukunft öfters macht.
Ich kann nur hoffen, dass dieses 'Beispiel' keine Schule macht - fürchte aber, dass es das wird.

Andererseits: vor einigen Jahren gab es Musikdownload auch nur noch mit DRM - das ging sogar soweit, dass in Einzelfällen auf dem Wege Dateien von den PC's der Käufer gelöscht wurden!

Aber: heute sind nahezu alle Musikdownloads wieder DRM-Frei.

Ich kann nur hoffen, dass diese Masche nur eine vorübergehende Modeerscheinung sein wird.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Overlord (20. Februar 2010)

Ich finds doch schonmal wieder zu geil... alle regen sich drüber auf, keiner will das Spiel kaufen nachher ist es in den Charts trotzdem auf Platz 1 weil 80% der Leute hier das Ding doch gekauft hat. 

Vorher dicke Töne haben, aber dann nicht die Eier in der Hose haben... kein Wunder, dass man alles mit uns Deutschen machen kann, wir setzen uns halt nie zur Wehr.


----------



## Mr.Kenji (20. Februar 2010)

Wenn wirklich zu wenige Verkäufer für die PC Version zu stande kommen, wird Ubisoft die PC Version halt einstellen oder sich zusätzliche Entwichklungsarbeit zur Optimierung wie es jetzt der Fall war bei AC2 dann halt sich bei AC3 sparen.

Gewinnoptimierung um jeden Preis...


----------



## Overlord (20. Februar 2010)

Naja ich glaube aber, dass der PC im Moment noch eine der wichtigsten Plattformen ist. Die außer acht zu lassen wäre fatal (solange sich die PC Spieler keine Console kaufen^^)


----------



## sinthor4s (20. Februar 2010)

Ist doch witzlos... solange alle Daten des Spiels auf der Fetsplatte liegen
kann man das Spiel cracken... so siehts aus! 

Die Einzigen die sich damit rumärgern sind die ehrlichen Kunden.
Selbst MMORPG´s und Steam-Spiele sind davor nicht sicher.

Andererseits wird es immer Leute geben die sich damit rumärgern 
weil sie es gerecht finden für ein gutes Spiel ihr Geld auszugeben.
Das dieser Sinn für Gerechtigkeit derart durch den Publisher gestraft 
wird ist , leider, fast zur Normalität geworden.
Erst wenn man bestimmte spielrelvanten Daten verschlüsselt von einem
Server beziehen muss kann man es illegalen Spielern wirklich erschweren.

Außerdem kann man fast jedes Spiel besser mit Maus und Tastatur spielen.... 
Der Pc wird nicht so schnell als Plattform sterben.


----------



## The_Schroeder (20. Februar 2010)

Das letzte Spiel mit nem DRM was ich mir gekauft hab war GTA4...danach nie wieder...
Wenn ich mir jetzte ne Spiel kaufe, dann ohne Steam und wie der Schei* sonst so heißt...

Ich kneif es mir ein Spiel zukaufen bei dem ich Geld ausgebe und verarscht werde, wenn ich meine Daten sonst wo wieder finden will werd ich Telekom Kunde fertig...

Wenn Ubi sieht das das Spiel sich nur 1-2 Mio mal verkauft hat aber locker 10 mal so oft gesaugt wurde, gibt es nur 2 Möglichkeiten..1.Einsicht...DRM kommt weggepatcht , 2. DRM wird aufgemotzt...

Lasst doch mal bei Nvidia anrufen..die sollen Ubisoft wegbombem 
*sarkasmus aus*


----------



## Two-Face (20. Februar 2010)

Ursprünglich dachte ich immer, Ubisoft würde so einen Scheiß nicht machen, nachdem sich ja andere Firmen dazu entschlossen haben - habe mich da wohl leeeiiider geirrt.


----------



## Overlord (20. Februar 2010)

Naja wieso nicht? Ubisoft sind doch die Vorreiter... ich sag nur Splinter Cell 3 -.-


----------



## burns (20. Februar 2010)

sinthor4s schrieb:


> Erst wenn man bestimmte spielrelvanten Daten verschlüsselt von einem
> Server beziehen muss kann man es illegalen Spielern wirklich erschweren.




Auch nicht so weit von der Realität entfernt. 
Im simHQ las ich das das neue Office Paket bereits gebeta´t wird und über Cloud Computing läuft - da ist die Kacke aber richtig am dampfen. Wenn ihr DRM schon uncool findet werdet ihr Cloud abgrundtief hassen. Aber es ist in Zukunft eine, leider viel zu reizend klingende, Option für fehlgeleitete und ahnungslose Bosse. 

Ich seh mich schon im Jahr 2020 immernoch so´ne Kracher wie Medieval2 oder Descent zocken weil alles andere einfach gegen mein Prinzip von restriktivem DRM, und noch viel schlimmer, Cloud Computing sein wird.


----------



## The_Schroeder (20. Februar 2010)

Hört sich jetzte bestimmt backe an aba ich sag ma so, wir müssten uns zusammen tun, weil ich mein, wir bestimmen was produziert wird und wie erfolgreich es letztendlich ist, wenn wir sagen das is schei*e und es nicht kaufen müssten die Publisher wie Ubisoft und Co das ja blicken...schließlich wollen DIE Geld verdienen und wir haben zu endscheiden wie, mit was und wieviel....

"YES, WE CAN"


----------



## Gebieter (20. Februar 2010)

Gut, dann wars das mit Ubisoft Titeln - das seh ich nämlich NICHT ein. Diese drecks Online Aktivierungen sind ja schon schlimm genug, aber SOWAS dann noch - NEIN danke !!! Sowas kommt mir nicht auf die Platte. 

Die werden auch immer dreister. Die sollen sich doch verdammt nochmal an Steam halten, anstatt die Käufer mit so einem Dreck zu vergraulen !!


----------



## Wendigo (20. Februar 2010)

Komisch dass Steam vor einiger Zeit selbst noch Luzifer persönlich war und nun les ich ab und an das darüber. Komisch

Vielleicht werden wir in 3 Jahren DRM anbeten und was anders verfluchen....


----------



## HCN (20. Februar 2010)

Eben, es wird ja doch wieder irgendwen geben, der es dann trotzdem kaufen wird....

Ein wirklicher Boykott von irgendwas hat doch bisher noch nie funktioniert.

Was haben sich damals alle aufgeregt wegen AEG und Nokia und all den anderen Firmen, was wurde von Boykott gesprochen und was wird heute wieder gekauft?


----------



## DarkMo (20. Februar 2010)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Komisch dass Steam vor einiger Zeit selbst noch Luzifer persönlich war und nun les ich ab und an das darüber.


 habs mir die ganze zeit verkniffen ^^ naja, um ein übel gut darstehen zu lassen bedarf es eben nur eines noch größeren übels. und selbst das wird angenommen von der doofen breiten masse und der kreis dreht sich weiter. die die heute über dieses zeug meckern werden in paar jahren genauso ungläubig angeschaut wie die leute, die seit damals steam ned ab können >< is wie mit den kindern die ihre eigenen später nich mehr verstehen können, mit ihrer hippi musik


----------



## Wendigo (20. Februar 2010)

Meinst du nicht eher "Der Kreis schließt sich"?

Naja, Steam macht es aber auch mittlerweile geschickt sich zu etablieren.
Hier im Forum gibts auch den Steam Aktions Preis Thread. 
Wirklich feinste Gehirnwäsche.


Habe vorhin gelesen, dass GTA 4 ebenfalls DRM abhängig ist. Habe mir das Spiel gekauft. Wusste selbst aber nicht, dass dieses Spiel DRM enthält.
Liegt es eigentlich daran, dass man GTA4 Savegames so gut wie gar nicht einbinden kann bzw. ob das überhaupt möglich ist.


----------



## Rotax (20. Februar 2010)

Warum kannst du keine Savegames einbinden?


----------



## Wendigo (20. Februar 2010)

Das weiss ich doch nicht. Wie soll das denn geheN?

Ich wollte mal einen fremden Spielstand verwenden. Hat nicht funktioniert.


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (20. Februar 2010)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Komisch dass Steam vor einiger Zeit selbst noch Luzifer persönlich war und nun les ich ab und an das darüber. Komisch
> 
> Vielleicht werden wir in 3 Jahren DRM anbeten und was anders verfluchen....



Stimmt! Das es mal so war, doch das war bevor ich alle Fakten darüber kannte (ob ich die heute wohl alle kenne  )
Aber ich muß sagen: BioShock, Dirt 2 umd nur einige zu nennen laufen nach der Installation auch ohne jedesmal Steam aktiv zu haben.

Das schlimmste Gegenargument war damals übrigens (und das lehnte ich Kategorisch ab) : Wenn man per Steam ein Spiel von Valve installiert, und während dessen findet Steam n Geknacktes Valve Game auf der Platte, werden alle (auch die Originalen Spiele  ) gesperrt!

Doch mittlerweile: Wer nichts Knackt, der nichts befürchtet und deshalb: 

Na und was solls, jetzt nutze ich die Vorteile: Updates, Preisangebote, intressante Demos...


----------



## HCN (20. Februar 2010)

> Updates, Preisangebote, intressante Demos...


 
Aha und das lässt sich natürlich nur über den Zwang zu Steam realisierne und nicht einfach über ein optionales Extraangebot auf der Herstellerseite?

Für einen Patch oder eine Demo braucht es kein Steam und dieses automatische runterladen von Updates finde ich eher nervig (und wird gleich deaktiviert).


----------



## amdintel (20. Februar 2010)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Damit ist dann wohl der Untergang der PC-Spiele endgültig besiegelt. Gut, dass ich eh nur noch auf Konsolen spiele
> R.I.P. PC, war ne gute Zeit



würde ich auch sagen ,
da können die in Zukunft ihre Games alle behalten ,
so was kauft dann keiner mehr ..
mir kommt dann kein Game mehr ins Haus, 
nicht jeder PC hier hat eine permanente Internet Anbindung ,  DSL ist nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (20. Februar 2010)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht eher "Der Kreis schließt sich"?
> 
> Naja, Steam macht es aber auch mittlerweile geschickt sich zu etablieren.
> Hier im Forum gibts auch den Steam Aktions Preis Thread.
> Wirklich feinste Gehirnwäsche.


*Sich als Ersteller "jenes" Threads mal meld*

Ich bin halt böse und will euch alle zu Sklaven Seiner Gabeness zu Bellevue machen, ihr werdet alle dem diabolischen Steam-Imperium dienen und nur noch dort eure monatlichen Spieledosen beziehen, ihr werdet allesamt reine Download-Knechte und eure eigene Unterwerfung als begrüßenswerte Loslösung von datenträgergebundenen Spielen begreifen !!


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (20. Februar 2010)

HCN schrieb:


> Aha und das lässt sich natürlich nur über den Zwang zu Steam realisierne und nicht einfach über ein optionales Extraangebot auf der Herstellerseite?
> 
> Für einen Patch oder eine Demo braucht es kein Steam und dieses automatische runterladen von Updates finde ich eher nervig (und wird gleich deaktiviert).



Na " Danke " wieder ein Vorteil den Du da beschreibst, denn Sie überlassen es wenigsten Dir ob Du automatische Updates beziehen möchtest oder nicht. Also keine Bevormundung. 

Wenn man dazu noch bedenkt das es Updates von allen möglichen Hersteller über diese eine Schnittstelle gibt und man nicht lange nach dem passen Patch suchen muß. Das hat auch so seine Vorteile.

Ich finde UBI Soft sollte sich lieber bei Steam Integrieren!


----------



## sinthor4s (21. Februar 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> würde ich auch sagen ,
> da können die in Zukunft ihre Games alle behalten ,
> so was kauft dann keiner mehr ..
> mir kommt dann kein Game mehr ins Haus,
> nicht jeder PC hier hat eine permanente Internet Anbindung ,  DSL ist nicht vorhanden.



Der PC wird definitiv nicht in absehbarer Zeit sterben.
Das hat wenigstens 2 für Spieler entscheidene Gründe:
 -Bedienung: Ok ich geb es zu ich habe unter Anderem FEAR2 mal 
auf der PS3 gespielt aber es war furchtbar und schnelle Shooter oder
Strategie-Spiele werden wohl nie gut auf einer Konsole vorhanden sein...
und wenn doch dann nur mit Maus und Tastatur

 -Kommunikation: Dieser Multiplayerrelevante Part ist auf jeder Konsole eine
Qual... es gibt keine Gescheiten Möglichkeiten sich austauschne zu können...
selbst die Headset-variante funktioniert bestenfalls mäßig.

Und die meisten Asiatischen Hersteller finanzieren sich über Mikrocredits...
Die meisten großen Publisher müssen einsehen das Titel die 1-2 Wochen 
für 40-50 Euro im Regal stehen, nicht mehr gut zu verkaufen sind.

Wenn man nur für zusätzliche Inhalte verkauft aber das Spiel selbst kostenfrei ist spart man sich die Sorgen um den Kopierschutz...


----------



## Wendigo (21. Februar 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> *Sich als Ersteller "jenes" Threads mal meld*
> 
> Ich bin halt böse und will euch alle zu Sklaven Seiner Gabeness zu Bellevue machen, ihr werdet alle dem diabolischen Steam-Imperium dienen und nur noch dort eure monatlichen Spieledosen beziehen, ihr werdet allesamt reine Download-Knechte und eure eigene Unterwerfung als begrüßenswerte Loslösung von datenträgergebundenen Spielen begreifen !!


 

Dich persönlich wollte ich damit eingentlich nicht ansprechen. Du bist nur noch eine Marionette in diesem Spiel. 
Du kannst es einfach nicht mehr besser


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (21. Februar 2010)

Wenn die Hersteller endlich mal die Energie, die fast fanatische Hingabe und das Geld, das sie in die Entwicklung neuer Kopierschutzvarianten stecken, lieber gleich in die Verwirklichung von echten Blockbuster Spiele einfließen lassen würden. Dann gäbe es Spiele die eine große Anhägerschaft finden und sich dann das Spiel legal kaufen würden. 

Oder intressante Bonuszugaben wie etwa MousPads und anderes.
Ich kaufte damals Tomb Raider 2 in ner Spezialversion, die gab es mit nem Parfüm als Bonus.
Diese Packung Tomb Raider Parfüm habe ich heute noch und sie ist Ungeöffnet! 

Zur Zeit gibt es Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 als Prestige Collectors Edition incl. eines Nachtsichtgerätes, aber nur für Konsoleros.
Es gäbe bestimmt viele PC User die sich nur genau diese eine Version gekauft hätten. Da geht denen Geld flöten...  dann halt nicht...


----------



## The_Final (21. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht hat man diesen Kopierschutz nur eingesetzt, damit andere Kopierschutzmaßnahmen breitere Akzeptanz finden.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (21. Februar 2010)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Dich persönlich wollte ich damit eingentlich nicht ansprechen. Du bist nur noch eine Marionette in diesem Spiel.
> Du kannst es einfach nicht mehr besser


Wer sagt dass ich nur eine Marionette bin ?! 



Ne, mal im Ernst: Steams Ruf ist schlechter als es die Plattform verdient, es gibt 2 wirkliche Nachteile über die man sich im Klaren zu sein hat: a) Neue Spiele sind aus welchen Gründen auch immer meist teurer als die Retail-Version im Laden, b) man kann erworbene Spiele niemals wieder weiter verticken, die Lizenzen kleben am eigenen Account wie K*cke am Haken .... ansonsten sehe ich keine Begründung mehr nicht bei Steam das ein oder andere Spiel zu kaufen, zumal teils zu sehr günstigen Preisen wie man meinem Sonderaktions-Propaganda-Thread entnehmen kann.


----------



## Maggats (21. Februar 2010)

mir kommts langsam so vor als ob die publisher weg vom pc wollen. es werden immer härtere drm mechanismen eingebaut um die pc gamer zu vergraulen. es wird vielleicht darauf hinauslaufen das irgendwann nur noch auf der konsole gespielt wird. somit hätten die publisher bessere kontrolle über den user und würden sich zudem noch das geld für eine portierung auf den pc sparen (wobei diese kosten eigentlich ziemlich gering sein müssten, wenn ich mir so manches spiel ansehe)


----------



## burns (21. Februar 2010)

Grade ein schickes Bild im simHQ entdeckt





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Im Fall Spiele kann man sagen: Sie werden immer unattraktiver. 
Geldwerter Spielspass wird offenbar von Spezialisten rationiert damit man nach den 8 Stunden die es gebraucht hat um das neuerworbene Spiel durchzuzocken gleich Lust auf den Nachfolger bekommt ... denkste 


*Damals:*
+Handbuch: Etliche Seiten, Hintergrundinfos, Story haarklein erzählt.
+Installation/Kopierschutz: keine Probleme, DRM was ist das? (Comanche vs. Werewolf hatte sogar extra(!) 2 CD´s dabei damit man im LAN gleich loslegen kann)
+Spielspass/Spieldauer: Ohne Worte, ich zumindest Spiel heut noch den alten Kram. Man konnte Ewigkeiten mit dem Duke oder Crusader oder oder oder zubringen ohne das es langweilig wird. Hauptstorys der meisten Spiele waren so lang das man es kaum schaffte durchzuzocken (zumindest bei mir)
+Innovationen: ein kleines Muß, darauf gründeten einige der besten Spiele(serien) überhaupt.
+Preis: nicht immer billig, aber annehmbar für das was geboten wird!


*Heute:*
-Handbuch: eine 3 Seiten Pappe, rest als .pdf auf CD
-Installation/Kopierschutz: muss man nichts zu sagen ausser "scheusslich"
-Spielspaß/Spieldauer: Hab zwar Warfail2 nicht gespielt, aber es soll ja recht kurz gewesen sein. In dieselbe Kerbe schlagen 90% aller anderen 'interessanten' Spiele.
-Innovationen: was ist das? Wofür neu erfinden wenn man alten Mief für teuer Geld an den Mann bringen kann.
-Preis: lachhaft überteuert, wird aber trotzdem gekauft (meist von Kiddys über die Brieftasche ahnungsloser Eltern, hoffe ich zumindest, erwachsener Mensch darf nicht so belämmert sein)

Verpackungen hier mit einzubeziehen wäre zwar auch drin, aber Standardisierung muss man wohl akzeptieren, würde mich als Einzelhändler auch freuen wenn alles dieselbe Größe hat, lässt sich einfach besser mit rechnen.

Unterm Strich würd ich mal sagen - weniger Aktienschubserei und back to the roots - dann klappts auch mit den Gamern.

.


----------



## DarkMo (21. Februar 2010)

einfach nur  ^^

das bild is kuhl und mim rest triffste so ziemlich auch meine meinung *g*


----------



## rocc (21. Februar 2010)

In Zeiten ohne DSL-Flatrates und Highspeed-Internetzugänge wäre das ganze nicht weniger lachhaft gewesen als heute, wo dieser Kopierschutz die Verkaufszahlen nur drücken, und Raubkopien fördern wird. Danke Ubisoft, für diese mal ganz und gar nicht softige Lösung. Wenn das der Weg sein soll den die Spieleindustrie gegen Raubkopierer einschlägt, dann wird man für nichts mehr garantieren können.


----------



## Rolk (21. Februar 2010)

Jo, recht hast du burns. 

Ich kaufe mir auch (fast) nur solche Spiele, die noch einen ähnlichen Spielumfang wie die alten Sachen von Früher haben. Blos irgendwie wird da die Auswahl immer kleiner. 
Es kommen kaum noch sehr gute Spiele raus, die gleichzeitig eine anständige Spieldauer haben. Von den paar die es gibt, fällt die Hälfte wegen einem unzumutbaren Kopierschutz weg.

Was Ubisoft angeht, ich werde mir wahrscheinlich noch Anno 1404 Venedig holen und dann heisst es by by Ubisoft.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (21. Februar 2010)

Euch sei Mass Effect 2 empfohlen, inklusive Nebenquests etwa 40 Stunden Solo-Umfang, via Menü liefert das eigene Universen-Wiki "Kodex" eine Wagenladung an Hintergrundinfos und keinerlei überzogener Kopierschutz.


----------



## LOGIC (21. Februar 2010)

Für mich ist UbiSoft gestorben 

R.I.P UbiSoft von früher !


----------



## Gast1663794603 (21. Februar 2010)

richtiger KACK-Kopierschutz...der gehört ihnen um die Ohren geschlagen
kein Spiel von Ubi kommt mir ins haus


----------



## LOGIC (21. Februar 2010)

Und das obwohl ich mich auf das neue Ghost Recon gefreut habe...Und Splinter Cell Conviction wäre vll. noch interessant gewesen. Und Assasin's Creed werd ich jetzt verzichten !


----------



## windows (21. Februar 2010)

Das wäre ein Grund PC Spiele als Raubkopie zu beziehen.


----------



## LOGIC (21. Februar 2010)

Das vll. nicht, aber ein crack vll. Dann braucht man keine CD und auch keine verbindung. Aber warscheinlich werden die spielestände auf einem online profil gespeichert wo man keine andere wahl hat als online zu bleiben.


----------



## The_Schroeder (21. Februar 2010)

Wenn Raupkopien dann gezielt bei den Spielen die den DRM haben um Ubi gezielt zuzeigen das uns das Ding derbe auf den Sa** geht.


Schade jetzte wo Ubi paar gute SPiele rausbringen wollte....


----------



## Jan565 (21. Februar 2010)

Also ich kann jeden User verstehen der sich bei so einem Schutz eine Schwarzkopie zulegt oder halt seine gekauft Version crackt. Das beste währe, wenn jeder es Schwarzkopieren würde, denn dann würde Ubisoft es merken, was für einen Sche** die eigentlich damit verbreiten. 

Ich habe mich eigentlich auf das Spiel gefreut, aber so werde ich es mir ganz sicher nicht kaufen.


----------



## weizenleiche (21. Februar 2010)

Das kann doch echt nicht wahr sein?!

Langsam reichts echt!

Merken die eig. nicht, das sie mit dem Versuch, Raubkopien zu verhindern, so ein Scheiß fabrizieren, das selbst Leute die das Geld für das Spiel haben und es kaufen wollten zu Raubkopien greifen?

Meine Fresse ej -.-*

Ubisoft, ich wünsche euch schwarze Zahlen für das Jahr 2010!


----------



## The_Final (21. Februar 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Das vll. nicht, aber ein crack vll. Dann braucht man keine CD und auch keine verbindung. Aber warscheinlich werden die spielestände auf einem online profil gespeichert wo man keine andere wahl hat als online zu bleiben.


Auch das lässt sich irgendwie umgehen.


----------



## weizenleiche (21. Februar 2010)

Es wird wahrscheinlich wie bei GTAIV auch ein Offline Profil über Umwege anzulegen sein ...


----------



## olol (21. Februar 2010)

sollen die doch alle spiele steam pflichtig machen, wäre auf jedenfall besser als 10tausend zusatzprogramme bei jedem spiel installieren zu müssen.

habe sowieso lieber steam spiele als non steam spiele ist eifnach um einiges praktischer


----------



## Rotax (21. Februar 2010)

AirKnight schrieb:


> Ubisoft, ich wünsche euch schwarze Zahlen für das Jahr 2010!




Du meinst wohl rote Zahlen oder?^^


----------



## Wendigo (21. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht ist das auch ne Anspielung auf "Schwarz vor Augen".
So würde ich das nun deuten.


----------



## DarkMo (22. Februar 2010)

olol schrieb:


> sollen die doch alle spiele steam pflichtig machen, wäre auf jedenfall besser als 10tausend zusatzprogramme bei jedem spiel installieren zu müssen.
> 
> habe sowieso lieber steam spiele als non steam spiele ist eifnach um einiges praktischer


nur weil du steam geil findest, trifft das nich auf jeden zu un mich nervt sone aussage scho wieder ^^ sollen sies wie früher machen und vllt noch zusätzlich bei steam anbieten, aber steam zwang is für mich das selbe nogo wie dieser drm mist hier


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (22. Februar 2010)

QUOTE=burns;1564242]Auszug:

Im Fall Spiele kann man sagen: Sie werden immer unattraktiver. 
Geldwerter Spielspass wird offenbar von Spezialisten rationiert damit man nach den 8 Stunden die es gebraucht hat um das neuerworbene Spiel durchzuzocken gleich Lust auf den Nachfolger bekommt ... denkste 

Wer das original Posting nachschlagen möchte:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...ats-getan-details-zum-drm-11.html#post1564242
[/QUOTE]

Also erstmal...Dein Bild zur Fim-Piraterie...Einfach nur Göttlich, denn genau so ist es. 
Zum anderen trifft Deine Gegenüberstellung *Damals und Heute* absolut ins Schwarze. OK etwas neues und kreatives mit hoher Spielmotivation kostet Zeit und Energie, aber genau das schlägt sich doch in den Verkaufszahlen nieder! 
Ist doch ganz einfach, wenn ich nichts Investiere kann ich auch nichts Verdienen. 

Mensch meine Freundin ist manchmal verdammt Teuer, doch schaffe ich Sie deshalb ab, überlege mir wie ich Sie vor Fremdzugriff schütze oder zum Gesetztlosen werde und Fremd gehe? ... *Nein!

*


----------



## Wendigo (22. Februar 2010)

ikarus_can_fly schrieb:


> Also erstmal...Dein Bild zur Fim-Piraterie...Einfach nur Göttlich, denn genau so ist es.
> Zum anderen trifft Deine Gegenüberstellung *Damals und Heute* absolut ins Schwarze. OK etwas neues und kreatives mit hoher Spielmotivation kostet Zeit und Energie, aber genau das schlägt sich doch in den Verkaufszahlen nieder!
> Ist doch ganz einfach, wenn ich nichts Investiere kann ich auch nichts Verdienen.
> 
> ...



Naja, das mit der Freundin kann man anders auslegen. Wenn deine Freundin dich viel Geld kostet, dann machst du etweder was falsch, oder sie nimmt dich aus wie ne Weihnachtsgans.
Wenn du Angst haben musst, dass sie fremdgeht, dann solltet ihr eure Beziehung nochmals überdenken.


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (22. Februar 2010)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Naja, das mit der Freundin kann man anders auslegen. Wenn deine Freundin dich viel Geld kostet, dann machst du etweder was falsch, oder sie nimmt dich aus wie ne Weihnachtsgans.
> Wenn du Angst haben musst, dass sie fremdgeht, dann solltet ihr eure Beziehung nochmals überdenken.



Da hast Du den Teil wohl falsch ausgelegt. 

*Ich* werde deshalb ja *nicht* gleich mit der nächsten Frau Fremd gehen!
Bei einer Freundin wird es *manchmal* teuer, so um Weihnachten und Geburtstag rum.
Und *Sie ist mir das alles Wert*, deshalb sage ich ja auch *Nein*, denn ich schaff Sie nicht ab und brauch auch keine Sicherheitsvorkehrungen...

Jetzt alles klar...gute Spiele sind mir zB auch Ihr Geld wert.


----------



## Wendigo (22. Februar 2010)

ikarus_can_fly schrieb:


> Da hast Du den Teil wohl falsch ausgelegt.
> 
> *Ich* werde deshalb ja *nicht* gleich mit der nächsten Frau Fremd gehen!
> Bei einer Freundin wird es *manchmal* teuer, so um Weihnachten und Geburtstag rum.
> ...


 
Dann find ich deinen Vergleich aber auch nur bedingt passend.


----------



## chrisz0r94 (23. Februar 2010)

ikarus_can_fly schrieb:


> Jetzt alles klar...*gute* Spiele sind mir zB auch Ihr Geld wert.



Ich schätze mal, wir hier haben schon alle die Screenshots zu AC2 gesehen... Ein Rückgang auf DirectX 9...  So richtig schön detailarme Schatten... Und dann natürlich noch DRM!
Ich glaube, dass das Spiel auf PC ein Reinfall wird. Zwar nicht auf "verkaufte Exemplare"-Ebene, AC1 hatte genug Leute die es gespielt hatten, aber kaum Ahnung haben wie das Zweier so wird - z.B. vom DRM keine Ahnung haben - , eher auf Ebene der Spielspaßbewertung (Rede nur von PC Version!).
Ja... DRM... Was soll man dazu sagen... Jemand ohne Internet kauft sich das Spiel und bekommt dann die bittere Meldung - zum Spielen wird eine Verbindung zum Masterserver von Ubisoft benötigt.

So langsam fang ich echt an zu glauben, dass Ubisoft die PC Spieler nicht mag.. Oder sogar ne Verschwörung aller Spieleschmieden gegen die PC Gamer!
(Dead Space (wahrscheinlich keine PC Version), AC2 (siehe oben), Bioshock 2 (wegen spätem Release), und noch so manches mehr.)


----------



## burns (23. Februar 2010)

No to Ubisoft DRM Petition

^^ Falls es irgendwen noch jucken sollte. 
Aber kommt ja eh nix bei rum, also drauf gesch....


----------



## chrisz0r94 (23. Februar 2010)

Ubisoft wird da doch ehh nichts machen.. Denen ist es lieber, wenn es bei 10% der Gamer nicht läuft, als wenn das Spiel vor Release gecrackt rauskommt (siehe AC1...).


----------



## LOGIC (23. Februar 2010)

ja 10 % bei denen es nicht läuft und 90 % kaufen es sich nicht.


----------



## chrisz0r94 (23. Februar 2010)

Das klang jetzt herrlich ironisch^^.
So war das jetzt nicht gemeint..
Mal angenommen von allen die AC1 gespielt haben holen sich 90% das Spiel.. darunter auch jene, die nichts von DRM wissen...
Bei 10% der 90% läuft das nicht...  -> Kein Internetzugang..
80%... Von denen viele aufgrund von DRM Probleme bekommen werden (z.B. ein gern abstürzendes W-LAN, Portfreigabe-Fehler (Savegames werden ja auch Online gespeichert) .. ich sag mal einfach 30%...
bleiben noch 50%...
50% zufriedene Spieler... Diese 50% (+ die, die von den Videos begeistert werden sein) kaufen sich bis auf 10% der 50% AC3... Wieder haben welche Probleme, etc...


Das hier soll nur eine Vorstellung von Ubisoft's AC3 werden... Wenn die wieder DRM nehmen wird das sehr, sehr schlecht!
Ich denke meine Schätzung wird nicht so eintreffen, aber ist ja auch nur eine Schätzung..


----------



## Terence Skill (23. Februar 2010)

eigentlich sollten alle anderen hersteller ubisoft danken... mit dem schritt hat ubisoft sich jetzt ganz allein die deppenmütze aufgesetzt. 
und sorgen somit wahrscheinlich noch für steigende absatzzahlen bei der konkurrenz. ausserdem gilt "DRM-Frei" dann absofort als prima verkaufsargument was die konkurrenz nutzen kann^^


----------



## chrisz0r94 (23. Februar 2010)

Ja, meine Meinung ist da auch zweigeteilt...
Ich finde Ubisoft bringt keine/kaum schlechte/n Spiele raus, allerdings wird ihnen DRM jetzt alles versauen... 
Was natürlich den Vorteil für die Konkurrenz darstellt... Außer EA & Co. gehen mit und entwickeln jetzt auch so eine DRM-Sch***.
Demnächst finden wir auf Spielen neber der Altersbeschränkung eine No-DRM "Auszeichnung".


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (24. Februar 2010)

Mittlerweile ist´s mir gelinde gesagt fast egal.  Ich bin es leid.

Ich hab jetzt an die 200 Spiele (von denen ich vllt. 120-150 auch wirklich gespielt habe) allein für Win98 und WinXP angesammelt und wenn sich die Spieleindustrie von den PC´s abwendet oder alle Publisher auf Zwangsmaßnahmen umsteigen, sollen sie dies machen. Dann daddel ich die ganzen alten Sachen eben noch mal von Anfang an durch und wenn ich fertig bin eben wieder von vorn. Darunter sind einige alte "Perlen" mit wunderbaren Szenario- und Kampagneneditoren sodass es an Langzeitmotivation nicht mangelt.
Der Fehler, den ich bei Win98 gemacht habe, indem ich beim Umstieg auf XP die ganze Plattform entsorgt habe, passiert mir so schnell nicht wieder. Habe fast 3 Jahre gebraucht um Sudden Strike 1 und Dynasty General sowie Panzergeneral 3D wieder zum Laufen zu bekommen
Hab jetzt wieder einen alten AthlonXP 3200+ zu hause, der funktioniert mit Win98 und XP, ´nen zweiten Rechner auf XP/Vista - Basis inkl. jeder Menge Ersatzteile. Und so werde ich das mit jeder weiteren Version halten (immer ein Exemplar in petto).

Und vielleicht, aber auch nur vielleicht, steige ich dann mit 80 Jahren erstmalig, seitdem ich meinen Sega Megadrive 32bit entsorgt habe, wieder auf Konsole um ... dieses Szenario ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich, weil ich mit 80 schon die Grasnarbe von unten bestaune oder mich in einer simulierten 3D-Umgebung mit virtuellen 3DModels in einer Nährlösung suhle.... harharhar.

Ehrlich, mir wird sicher nicht langweilig und man kann sich notfalls auch andere Hobbys zulegen.


----------



## rocc (24. Februar 2010)

AirKnight schrieb:


> Ubisoft, ich wünsche euch schwarze Zahlen für das Jahr 2010!



Du willst auch noch das sie damit Gewinn machen? Sonst müssten es die roten Zahlen sein...


----------



## The_Schroeder (24. Februar 2010)

Bevor Ubi den DRM nicht wieder abschafft werden keine Spiele mehr von denen gekauft, kann ich mein PC weiter aufrüsten für das Geld...Crysis2 kommt ja auch iwann


----------



## chrisz0r94 (24. Februar 2010)

The_Schroeder schrieb:


> Bevor Ubi den DRM nicht wieder abschafft werden keine Spiele mehr von denen gekauft, kann ich mein PC weiter aufrüsten für das Geld...Crysis2 kommt ja auch iwann



Richtige Einstellung !
Bis auf die Grafik hat mir Crysis zwar nicht gefallen, aber naja, die Messlatte wird nochmal ein Stück höher gelegt und man kann gucken wo man so liegt...^^

Ich denk im Sommer werd ich entweder 'ne neue DX11 Grafikkarte (vermutlich ATI) holen, oder ne XBOX 360... Mal sehen.. Aber Ubisoft hat es sich bei mir vorerst verkackt, sorry, mir fällt kein anderes Wort dafür ein.

Ja, Ubisoft wird wahrlich rote Zahlen schreiben... Und zwar ein grell-schmerzendes Rot!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (25. Februar 2010)

Auch hier das Ganze mal reingespamt (weils so "lustig" ist ^^):



			
				Assassinscreed.de schrieb:
			
		

> Geschrieben von Keksus
> Wednesday, 24. February 2010
> Wie aus einem Foreneintrag im offiziellen Forum von Ubisoft hervorgeht, wurde der neue Kopierschutz, welcher eine permanente Internetverbindung voraussetzt, bereits geknackt.
> 
> ...



http://www.assassinscreed.de/

Wäre zum schießen wenn er sogar schon vor Release geknackt wäre! xD "Epic fail @ Ubisoft" nennt sich das dann ...


----------



## Genghis99 (25. Februar 2010)

Tja - werden sie wohl entfernen. Zumindest, wenn die Einen den Crack verwenden und die Anderen Probleme haben und sich beschweren müssen.

Ist ja auch kein Präzendensfall - bei Anno 1404 war es das Gleiche. Anno ist seit dem ersten Patch "Kopierschutzlos".


----------



## Wopkal (25. Februar 2010)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Wer kennt einen Kopierschutz,der noch nicht gecrackt worden ist?


 
Ich nicht  Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg. 

Ich kaufe mir Spiele gerne, allein schon für die Sammlung im Regal. Ich denke Ubisoft müsste es eigentlich besser wissen. HAWX wurde ohne Kopierschutz verkauft und damit lagen sie eigentlich nicht schlecht, wahrscheinlich hat man hier darauf gesetzt das die Leute es "Online im Mehrspielermodus" spielen wollen und sich dann eh ein Original kaufen müssen. Deshalb muss man natürlich bei einem Singleplayer riesige Geschütze auffahren. 

btw. die privaten Hamachi Matches waren weitaus stabiler als die Ubisoft HAWX Server


----------



## The_Final (25. Februar 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Assassin's Creed II
> 
> Wäre zum schießen wenn er sogar schon vor Release geknackt wäre! xD "Epic fail @ Ubisoft" nennt sich das dann ...


Irgendwie war es doch zu erwarten, nach der Aufregung, die dieser Kopierschutz scheinbar ausgelöst hat, waren die Cracker doppelt motiviert, selbigen zu knacken. Der Eintrag im offiziellen Forum wurde scheinbar entfernt, was darauf schließen lässt, dass Ubi erstmal nicht darauf reagieren will.


----------



## chrisz0r94 (25. Februar 2010)

Doch einen Kopierschutz, für den es nachwievor keinen Crack gibt, ist, Achtung jetzt kommt's:
Die Siedler IV!

Da gibt es keinen *CRACK*.
Gibt ein komisches Verfahren, das aber nicht mit einem Crack vergleichbar ist, das bei Siedler IV zieht.
Aber auf dem Gebiet bin ich nicht so bewandelt.
Aber sonst ist wirklich nichts sicher vor den Raubkopierern.
Die beste Methode wäre es, bestimmte Dateien von einer CD zu beziehen, und zwar NUR von einer CD... Dann müsste man wenigstens per gemountetem Mini-Image nachhelfen...


----------



## The_Schroeder (25. Februar 2010)

chrisz0r94 schrieb:


> Ja, Ubisoft wird wahrlich rote Zahlen schreiben... Und zwar ein grell-schmerzendes Rot!


Neon Rot ist doch ne schöne Farbe


----------



## chrisz0r94 (25. Februar 2010)

'ne sehr schöne sogar^^.
Aber selbst Neon-Rot ist noch nicht grell genug...
Es gibt ja auch wieder Gerüchte, ich hatte es irgendwo gelesen, hier im Forum sogar, oder vielleicht auch auf der Haupt-PCGH-Seiten, nach welchen Ubisoft AC2 auf PC ganz ohne Kopierschutz rausbringen wird, oder ganz einfach nach Release 'nen Patch bringt...
Unter den Bedingungen ziehe ich einen Kauf eventuell (!) sogar in Betracht..


----------



## The_Schroeder (25. Februar 2010)

Also WENN es, OHNE drm kommt und nicht total überteuert ist kann man über einen Kauf aufjedenfall nachdenken
finds nur Schade das DX9 verwendet wird und kein DX10, fand die schöner und die Katen waren meiner Meinung sauberer als in AC2 aber wenn es sonst gut ist passt es ^^


----------



## chrisz0r94 (25. Februar 2010)

Ja!
Die AC2 Kanten sind echt zum übergeben!
Grausam.. und nur um XP User zu schützen..
Das soll nich rassistisch klingen, aber warum holen die sich nich einfach Win7!?!


----------



## The_Schroeder (26. Februar 2010)

Mich wundert es das die Ezio nicht die Möglichkeit gegeben haben dadrauf zulaufen 
Benutz es selber...es ist toll, und schmiert nicht ständig ab wie Vista..kann sogar spielen ohne Grafikbugs durch Vista zuhaben


----------



## Fl_o (26. Februar 2010)

Die Versuchung zur Raubkopie ist schon groß immerhin muss ich dan immerhin nicht dauernd im net sein (habe W-Lan ) sehe es schon kommen "Verbindung abgebrochen es wird versucht den letzen Chekpoint zu laden "


----------



## The_Schroeder (26. Februar 2010)

@ Fl_o
kenn ich, hatte auch ne Zeit lang W-lan...echt für´n popo


----------



## chrisz0r94 (26. Februar 2010)

Ich hab auch schon seit Release Windows 7 und bin begeistert .

Joa, WLAN ist echt schlecht.. hatte zwei Monate lang WLAN und täglich 2-3 Abstürze.. Aber das lag, denke ich, eher an meinem Router.. Weil normal ist das ja nicht^^.
Aber jetzt bin ich zum Glück von WLAN befreit und habe 'ne tolle LAN Verbindung über CAT5-LAN-Kabel. 100mbit/s... Leider krieg' ich nur einen :'(.


----------



## DomiD93 (1. März 2010)

"It's time for another revolution!!" 

Ubisoft hat damit sowieso schon ne' Menge Verluste gemacht, so wie die Umfragen momentan ausschauen...  sollten aber meiner Meinung nach noch mehr werden, denn so eine Sauerei von einem Kopierschutz geht echt nicht!


----------



## The_Schroeder (1. März 2010)

@ DomiD93

Ich stimm dir zu, egal wie man muss den Publishern zeigen das so´ne Aktionen für KEINE Seite einen Nutzen haben und sie DRM abschaffen sollten.


----------



## rocc (1. März 2010)

um mal dem thema wlan entgegenzutreten: wir haben einen standard(und der ist laut zig userbewertungen RICHTIG verbuggt) t-online-router, und da hält so lange die verbindung bis der router um 12 uhr nachts einen reset macht. keine verbindungsabbrüche, kein loss. zufrieden, dafür das es nichtmal n-draft ist. ich verstehe eure probleme mit wlan einfach nicht. o0 klar gibt es im funkbereich datenpakete die entfallen, aber die scheinen nur seeehr gering ins gewicht zu fallen.


----------



## DarkMo (1. März 2010)

wlan scheint sehr "metall" anfällig zu sein ^^ eben alles was so signale stört. stromkabel in den wänden, antennen oder inet kabel die vllt ne art netzstruktur bilden und solche signale schlucken, simple treppengeländer die derart stören, das garnix mehr geht... ohne all sowas sollte man auch mit wlan seine freude haben *g*


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (1. März 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> wlan scheint sehr "metall" anfällig zu sein ^^ eben alles was so signale stört. stromkabel in den wänden, antennen oder inet kabel die vllt ne art netzstruktur bilden und solche signale schlucken, simple treppengeländer die derart stören, das garnix mehr geht... ohne all sowas sollte man auch mit wlan seine freude haben *g*



Im Bereich W-LAN reichen oft Faktoren aus, die man nie in Erwägung ziehen würde. Bei mir in meiner alten Wohnung kam oft die mehr als Korpulete  Nachbarin vorbei (Freundin meiner EX da machtlos)...und jedes mal wurde mein W-LAN absolut mies...connect aborts en mass...bis ich herausgefunden habe woran es liegt: Wasser schwingt bei der gleichen Frequenz wie das W-LAN und wenn sie in einer Linie zwischen dem Läppi und dem W-Lan Router saß, wars aus mit dem Empfang. So kann man n W-LAN neutralisieren...
Habs getestet und mich wo anders hingesetzt...und schon gings wieder.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. März 2010)

Die Merheit kauft es eh, die Zahlen sprechen ja für sich.


----------



## KILLTHIS (2. März 2010)

Wer permanent ans Internet angeschlossen ist, hat damit aus technischer Sicht sicherlich kein Problem, doch besteht nun mal die Möglichkeit, dass die Verbindung auch mal abbricht. Ich halte diese Dinge für sehr fragwürdig, um nicht zu sagen, besch...eiden.


----------



## FOOKINELL (5. März 2010)

Wie schon viele zuvor gesagt haben: Nicht kaufen...auch senn das Spiel gut ist.
So habe ich es auch mit Mass Effect gemacht, auch wenn es schmerzt

So long


----------



## GxGamer (5. März 2010)

Ist doch nett von Ubisoft, alle auszuschliessen die kein Internet haben 
Das mögen nicht viele sein, aber es gibt welche.

Ich persönlich hab mich gerade mal so mit den Onlineaktivierungen abgefunden - einmal aktivieren, dann spielen - das geht ja noch.
Aber Dauer-Onlinezwang kommt mir nicht auf den PC, wie gut das Spiel auch sein mag.

ICH entscheide, wann ich im Internet bin und nicht irgendein Spiel oder ein Publisher.

Nachtrag:

Ich hab mal eine Mail an Ubisoft verfasst und abgeschickt..
Bin mal auf deren Antwort gespannt und auf eure Meinungen.



> Guten Tag,
> 
> ich möchte ihnen gratulieren.
> Mit ihrem neuen Online-Kopierschutz, der mich zwingt online zu sein, während ich ihre Spiele spiele, haben sie einen weiteren Kunden verloren. Ich habe volles Verständnis dafür, dass sie ihre Werke schützen möchten. Viele Programmierer arbeiten hart an den Spielen und müssen bezahlt werden. Deshalb kaufe ich ehrlich meine Spiele, um sicherzustellen, dass es in Zukunft auch neue Spiele gibt.
> ...


----------



## The_Schroeder (7. März 2010)

> von GxGamer
> Guten Tag,
> 
> ich möchte ihnen gratulieren.
> ...


LoooL...
Recht hast du auf jedenfall, die sind voll Assi im Kopf ...
Sag mir per PN bescheid wenn sie dir antworten


----------



## The_Final (7. März 2010)

The_Schroeder schrieb:


> Sag mir per PN bescheid wenn sie dir antworten


Ich wäre dafür, die Antwort im Forum zu veröffentlichen, schließlich dürfte das einige Leute (mich eingeschlossen) interessieren.


----------



## Rolk (7. März 2010)

Da kommt sowieso nur eine Standartfloskel als Antwort, wenn überhaupt. So was in der Art wie: Der Kopierschutz ist eine besondere Serviceleistung für unsere Kunden...blabla 

Falls ich mich irre, immer her mit der Antwort.


----------



## fac3l3ss (7. März 2010)

The_Final schrieb:


> Ich wäre dafür, die Antwort im Forum zu veröffentlichen, schließlich dürfte das einige Leute (mich eingeschlossen) interessieren.


Mich auch eingeschlossen!

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## The_Schroeder (7. März 2010)

Ok habt ja recht...ab mit der Antwort ins Forum 

Glaub aber auch das die das endweder gar nicht ernst nehmen und "vergessen" oder nur iein Müll zurück kommt..naja Ubi ist ja soweit ich weiß für einen "super" Service bekannt


----------



## moe (7. März 2010)

würde mich auch interessieren, was die dazu sagen.

btw: ich hab gestern schon die erste gecrackte version im netz gefunden...


----------



## Wolff1975 (7. März 2010)

Nur mal so als Dreingabe falls doch jemand sich das Spiel trotz Kopierschutz kaufen möchte....

Die Server bei Ubisoft sind überlastet und nun kann niemand außer die Raubkopierer zocken ...

hier ein link aus dem Offiziellem Forum : problem beim start - Thema entwickelt von eve community

da ja Sonntag ist ists damit wohl für heute gegessen ...


----------



## The_Final (7. März 2010)

Das gehört zum "besonderen Service" von Ubisoft. Damit wollen sie sagen: "Leute, es ist Sonntag, außerdem Frühjahr, also geht raus, macht Sport oder besucht eure Freunde und Familien; heute ist nichts mit Zocken". Die Raubkopierer kommen nicht in den Genuss dieses besonderen Service und werden weiterhin an Fettleibigkeit und Vereinsamung leiden.


----------



## BabaYaga (7. März 2010)

*Ubisofts Kopierschutz macht Probleme


*Sunday,  7. March  2010				 			 					 			 				Wer aufgrund des neuen Kopierschutzes von Assassin's Creed 2 bisher  darauf verzichtet hat sich das Spiel für den PC zu kaufen, der wird sich  jetzt freuen. Derzeit mehren sich Meldungen von Usern, dass sie das  Spiel aufgrund des Kopierschutzes nicht spielen können. Allem Anschein  nach funktionieren die Ubisoftserver derzeit nicht. Jedoch macht der  Kopierschutz auch bei vielen Leuten Probleme, selbst wenn die Server  laufen und das Internet geht. Oftmals verträgt sich der Kopierschutz mit  einer Firewall nicht oder bekommt aus gänzlich unbekannten Gründen  keine Verbindung zum Ubisoftserver. Und selbst wenn das Spiel dann mal  läuft berichten viele Personen von Bugs.

Der Ursprung der Bugs an sich ist unbekannt, es besteht jedoch auch hier  die Möglichkeit, dass diese mit dem Kopierschutz zusammenhängen, da  dieser während des Spiels Skripte vom Ubisoftserver läd, welche benötigt  werden, damit das Spiel ordnungsgemäß funktioniert.

Assassin's Creed II


HAHAHAHAHAHA mehr kann ich dazu nicht mehr sagen ​


----------



## ruf!o (8. März 2010)

The_Final schrieb:


> Das gehört zum "besonderen Service" von Ubisoft. Damit wollen sie sagen: "Leute, es ist Sonntag, außerdem Frühjahr, also geht raus, macht Sport oder besucht eure Freunde und Familien; heute ist nichts mit Zocken". Die Raubkopierer kommen nicht in den Genuss dieses besonderen Service und werden weiterhin an Fettleibigkeit und Vereinsamung leiden.



MMD 

das wäre schon das ersteamal heute das ich total ausgerastet wäre. Ich kauf doch nicht ein single player game und kann dann Sonntags (S O N N T A G S!) nicht zocken weil deren Server down sind. Gut das ich das spiel nicht gekauft hab. 
Irgendwie lustig: Die leute die es boykottieren können das game nicht zocken. Die die es gekauft haben aber auch nicht


----------



## jaramund (8. März 2010)

Marc81 schrieb:


> *Ubisofts Kopierschutz macht Probleme
> 
> *​




Toms Hardware kann das nur bestätigen, es war nicht einmal ein Benchmark möglich.
Der Autor schrieb das ganze auch ziemlich genervt auf:


Assasins  Creed II - Serverüberlastung, Spielefrust


----------



## Fl_o (8. März 2010)

Naja Epic Fail sag ich da nur dazu, gekauft wirds erstmal nicht und auch nicht runtergeladen


----------



## rocc (8. März 2010)

Haha, ich krieg gleich 'nen Lachkrampf. Wie arm ist das denn jetzt bitte? Wie als wenn man ein Online-Game(das es ja irgendwie ist) startet und alle Server sind down. Wie will man dann spielen?! 

Also damit hat sich Ubisoft selbst ins Knie geschossen.


----------



## GxGamer (8. März 2010)

Ich bin so froh dieses Spiel nicht gekauft zu haben.
Ab sofort ist Ubisoft echt gestorben, auch wenn ich viele Spieleserien dort mag.

PS: Noch keine Antwort erhalten


----------



## The_Schroeder (8. März 2010)

Hammer, bezahlst 40-60€ und kannst dein Spiel nicht ma zocken 
Deren Server scheinen genausn Schrott zusein wie derren Firmenpolitik


----------



## moe (8. März 2010)

mal sehen, ob die doch noch zur vernunft kommen und den kopierschutz rauspatchen. (man darf ja noch hoffen...)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. März 2010)

hm, will ubisoft pc-spieler zur konsole bringen?
irgendwie scheint mir, das kein einziger publisher mehr an PC-kunden interessiert ist.

naja, verständlich, konsolen lassen sich schlechter mit raubkkopien betreiben, die software kostet deutlich mehr...
schade eigentlich


----------



## fuddles (8. März 2010)

Wenn ich mir das so durchlese kriege ich echt Bock mal so demonstrativ und aufmerksamkeits wirksam
meine PS3 auf unseren Marktplatz zu knallen und dabei zu schreien: Der PC soll leben, der PC soll leben^^

EDIT: Wahrscheinlich würden se mich dann abführen in einer hübschen weißen Jacke


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. März 2010)

hehe, ja, des wäre mal ne maßnahme, aber bitte vorher bescheid geben, ich will das in bild und ton festhalten


----------



## HalifaxX (8. März 2010)

Und ich hatte mich so auf Assassins creed II gefreut.. 
schade genauso wie bei GTA IV..

..Schade.. !

Mfg HalifaxX


----------



## Rotax (9. März 2010)

Haha, schaut mal hier:

Assassin's Creed 2 (D1 Version): Pc: Amazon.de: Games

Silent Hunter 5 soll auch verbuggt und verpfuscht wie sau sein.

http://www.amazon.de/Silent-Hunter-..._2?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1268126298&sr=8-2

Schade dass es Leute gibt die es auch noch kaufen und Ubisoft in ihrere Mache somit unterstützen.

http://img229.imageshack.us/img229/1539/ubil.jpg


Hoffentlich gehen die für ihren verbuggten kommerziellen Mist bald den Bach runter.


----------



## Sionix (9. März 2010)

Rotax schrieb:


> Schade dass es Leute gibt die es auch noch kaufen und Ubisoft in ihrere Mache somit unterstützen.



und ich kenne eine menge leute, die sich das nicht gekauft haben



Rotax schrieb:


> http://img229.imageshack.us/img229/1539/ubil.jpg



 das bild ist echt gut aber leider wahr.

ich hoffe, dass ubisoft schnell dahinter kommt, dass man pc-gamer nicht so ver*****en darf und sie ihren kopierschut wieder entfernen.


----------



## MARIIIO (10. März 2010)

Ich denke, die haben da so viel Geld reingesteckt, dass sie den nicht einfach so wieder rauspatchen würden. Wobei ich mir das Spiel dann wohl kaufen würde....


----------



## Shooter-X (10. März 2010)

drm ist der größte mist!

während die ehrlichen käufer sich noch mit rumärgern spielen die die es sicher heruntergeladen haben bereits in aller ruhe, weils schon nach einem tag einen crack gab!


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (10. März 2010)

Ubi Soft scheint mir nicht grade der Schlaueste Verein zu sein...

Ich mag mich ja irren, aber war es nicht Siedler 2, bei dem von Ubi Soft so lange rumgepatched wurde bis es einen Offiziellen No CD Patch gab??? 

Ich kann nur hoffen, das es diesmal auch auf so eine Lösung hinaus läuft!


----------



## amdintel (7. April 2010)

*Ubisoft: Erneut Ausfälle des Online-Dienstes*

Ubisoft Schweinerei mit dem DRM 
Server Ausfälle viele können ihr teuer bezahltes Game
gar nicht spielen .

jetzt der 2. Server total Ausfall in diesem Jahr 
das nach recht kurzer Zeit  schon wieder . 
u.a. DoS-Attacken auf die Authentifizierungsserver  im März    und Überlastung der Server,

also wenn ich von dehnen so ein Game mit DRM Schmutz  hätte und oft das Game gar nicht spielen kann,
wegen dieser Mängel würde ich mein Geld zurück
 Verlagen , 
wenn man so im Forum liest sind die  meisten Kunden recht verärgert darüber ,05/04/10 13:21 - Server wieder nicht erreichbar - Thema entwickelt von eve community

gibt ja noch andere Hersteller von Games man muss ja nicht ausgerechnet  eines von Ubisoft mit DRM Schutz kaufen


----------



## Rotax (7. April 2010)

Hallo,

ein Bekannter hat mir mitgeteilt dass DRM von Avira und GDATA mit auf die Erkennungsliste gesetzt wurde, weil es persönliche Daten ausspioniert (Trojaner).

Ich denke im Verlauf des Abends erscheint noch eine User-News dazu.


----------



## Broiler (8. April 2010)

*Boykott!!!*

WEnn keiner kauft lassen die es auch wieder sein (oder es gibt keine PC-Spiele mehr von denen). Also lasst die Spiele im Regal liegen ich hab mir generell außer Spore noch kein Spiel was unbedingt aktiviert werden muss zugelegt und schon bei Spore haben die den Kopierschutz per Patch entschärft. Daher müssten die Publisher in eigenem Sinne irgendwann den Kopierschutz absetzen.


----------



## alm0st (8. April 2010)

Es ist schon fast mehr als nur eine Genugtuung zu sehen, wie die ehrlichen Kunden verarscht werden... und ich sitze mit einem breiten Lächeln hier und bin froh dass ich mir keines der neuen Ubifail Spiele gekauft habe... 

Das lustige Paradoxon: 

Original Spiel = unspielbar -> Illegale Kopie aus dem Netz = funzt (mittlerweile) problemlos


----------



## rocc (8. April 2010)

Und genau deshalb wird dieses System nicht funktionieren. Das man sich sowas hätte denken können müsste den Ach-So-Schlauen-Ubisoft-Managern eigentlich klar gewesen sein. Vielleicht war das auch nur ein Testlauf um zu schau'n ob sich sowas etablieren könnte. Naja, so verliert man zahlungswillige Kunden; und zwar schaarenweise.


----------



## amdintel (8. April 2010)

ich hatte eigentlich vor mir SilentHunter 5 zu zu legen , aber ich habe in dem sinne überhaupt kein I-Net Anschluss gibt hier kein DSL muss über UMTs rein ,  und wenn morgen  oder übermorgen der Provider noch weiter runter drosselt  hat sich das mit dem Internet erledigt , mit GPRs (56 K) kann man kein Game zocken ,
also SilentHunter 5 kann Ubisoft 
gern behalten dafür  ist mir das Geld zu schade und das Game zu teuer dafür das ich es vielleicht gar nicht spielen kann ?


----------



## rocc (8. April 2010)

Ich bete für Ubisoft das sie mit einem Patch oder dergleichen diesen DRM-Schutz entfernen, sonst wirds echt düster. Bei Gothic 3 kam nachher sogar ein Patch der das Spielen ohne CD ermöglichte.


----------



## job314403 (10. April 2010)

> Original Spiel = unspielbar -> Illegale Kopie aus dem Netz = funzt (mittlerweile) problemlos




Signd !


----------



## fuddles (10. April 2010)

Schlimm ist ja auch das Ubisoft ne Menge guter Lizenzen hat. Ist zum heulen.


----------



## amdintel (10. April 2010)

job314403 schrieb:


> Signd !



durch das verhalten  (DRM umständlicher kopier schutz )  wird mal wieder der Schwarz Markt Subventioniert  und illegale Raubkopien gefördert 
u.a. aus zweifelhaften quellen wo man nie weis ob es 
Viren und Trojaner verseucht ist ?
......doll diese Idee von  Ubisoft, 
haben sie sich ein eigen Tor geschossen
und wer legale Wege geht kann das Spiel nicht spielen .


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (11. April 2010)

also leut leider ist es so 
aber ich kann mir vorstellen das in russland momentan die leute noch etwas saurer sind als wir.
Starforce enforces DRM by instant reboot (without warning) | MyCE – My Consumer Electronics 
ich kenn starforce gut,ist etwas schwer fürn emulierer aber mitterweile geht es.weil ja starforce bei uns in deutschland wegen dem 64bit nicht unterstützung,eigendlich verschwunden ist.und die games die es hatten sind mittlerweile nur mit cd check ausgerüstet.
nun DRM hatte von anfang an die möglichkeit eine onlinepflicht als option drn.siehe sonydadc
SecuROM oder tages 
TAGES, the AAA Copy Protection System 
was leider nicht wiederufen werden kann.hatt man also riddick assault on dark athena bei steam drauf,und durch zufall oder aber umstukturierung der festplattenm selbst kopieren aufn desktop und zurück muss man neu aktivieren.
somit verliert man sogar aktivierungen ohne dass man was an der hardware ändert.wenn da atari nicht einlenkt und dadurch mein spiel nicht mehr läuft gibet ärger.ich werde dan mir natürlich eine iso besorgen.und ich werde dann wenn möglich eine klage einreichen,am besten eine sammelklage *diese DRM beformundung mus weg*.
Hab da mal was aus zufallgefunden.
Tag gegen DRM: Dienstag, 4.Mai 2010 — Free Software Foundation 
naja immerhin ein anfang


----------



## rocc (11. April 2010)

Wooooww, diesen Text zu entschüsseln könnte glatt zu einer olympischen Disziplin werden. Kannst du nicht nächstes mal ein bisschen an deiner Rechtschreib-/ & Zeichensetzung arbeiten? Das ist echt unangenehm zu lesen. 

Das ein Spiel durch Ordnerverschiebung nicht mehr aktiviert ist kann gut sein; das es aber danach nicht erneut aktiviert werden kann ist eine Frechheit. Falls es wirklich so sein sollte würde ich schleunigst Beschwerde einreichen.


----------



## amdintel (11. April 2010)

wird mal sagen dieses DRM  ist nichts anderes als den User mit einem fast nicht brauchbaren  Game zu nötigen
so wie zu schikanieren ,  denn bezahlt hat er es ja und teuer genug sind diese Games ja .
außerdem ich kenne genug  die hin und wieder mal ärger mit dem DSL Provider haben,
oder wo der s.g. DSL Anschluss wochenlang nicht funktioniert   in der ganzen Zeit kann man also so ein DRM verunstaltetes  Games nicht mehr zocken .
es ist und bleibt eine Frechheit von Ubisoft so was den Leuten abzudrehen meiner Meinung .


----------



## MARIIIO (11. April 2010)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie groß die Umsatzzeinbußen durch das DRM von Ubi sind. Ich denke die meisten leute werden die spiele erst kaufen UND DANN merken, dass der Koperschutz schrott ist, weil die meisten leute eben nicht so gut informiert sind, wie wir


----------



## The_Final (11. April 2010)

MARIIIO schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, wie groß die Umsatzzeinbußen durch das DRM von Ubi sind. Ich denke die meisten leute werden die spiele erst kaufen UND DANN merken, dass der Koperschutz schrott ist, weil die meisten leute eben nicht so gut informiert sind, wie wir


Genau das ist das Problem. Und viele machen sich dann entweder gar nicht die Mühe zu versuchen, das Game zurückzugeben, oder lassen sich vom Verkäufer leicht abwimmeln (von wegen CDs/DVDs/Spiele werden nur versiegelt zurückgenommen). Ubisoft hat das Geld, und ob der Kunde nun zufrieden ist oder sich laufend beschwert kann ihnen egal sein. Vielleicht muss man von diesem Kopierschutz abrücken, wenn genug User, die bereits ein damit verseuchtes Spiel gekauft haben, alle weiteren Ubi-Spiele boykottieren.


----------



## amdintel (11. April 2010)

*Teil II: Ubisoft hats getan, Details zum DRM*

und hier geht es weiter 

Teil II:  11.4.2010
Ubisoft: Online-Kopierschutz bleibt 

quelle: 
Ubisoft: Online-Kopierschutz bleibt & wird verbessert - WinFuture.de


----------



## sentinel1 (13. April 2010)

Eine 'Rote Liste' solcher Spiele und Derivate seitens PCGH wäre toll!

Da ich manchmal gute Spiele häufig schnell und blind kaufe und mir keine Gedanken über die Folgen mache.
Ich besitze zwar eine potente Internetverbindung, aber es geht mir hier ums Prinzip.

Also, eine Spiele- 'HALL OF FAIL'.


----------



## amdintel (13. April 2010)

ich kaufe einfach nix mehr ...

und schon mal daran gedacht was ist wenn ein Game ein paar Jahre alt ist 
man einen Neuen PC hat es wieder spielen will und nix iss mit Freischaltung 
weil der Support eingestellt wurde oder der Hersteller pleite ist  ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. April 2010)

dem ist wohl leider kaum beizukommen,

die frag eist aber:
ist es überhaupt mit deutschem recht vereinbar das eine software quasi nicht nutzbar ist und trotzdem nicht zurückgenommen wird?
ich würde nämlich sagen, das es sich dabei dann um einen erheblichen mangel handelt...
naja,
nachbesserung ist da wohl nicht zu erwarten, demzufolge, wandlung..

udn wers vorher weiß, finger wech, wie ihr schon alle sacht 
die frage ist natürlich wieder, was kann man dann noch kaufen?


----------



## fuddles (13. April 2010)

Übrigens gehts bei Blizzard auch los mit so nem Mist. Spiele dürfen nur noch auf den eigenen Namen registriert werden, Onlineregestrierung Pflicht und Spiele sind Account gebunden.

Also kann man bald von allem die Finger lassen....


----------



## amdintel (13. April 2010)

ist ja eine Sauerei ,
am besten mit mehreren Gamer zusammen tun 
und beim Verbraucher Schutz über die Firmen beschweren, 
eben mit der Begründung das nicht jeder Internet hat, oder es nicht 
will online zu sein .

ich kann mir das schon gut vorstellen warum die das machen,
du kaufst heute Silent Hunter 5 morgen kommt die Vers. Silent Hunter 6
will die Silent Hunter 5  weiter nutzten aba ... 
die weigern sich dann  und sperren die online das Game 
und sagen du musst das neue nun kaufen , 
kann mir jetzt schon einer das Gegenteil beweisen 
das die das nicht so machen?
auf diese Art können die mehr Neue Spiele verkaufen um KopieSchutz
geht es drehen doch gar nicht, behaupte ich einfach mal ;

weil Online kann man so schöne Schweinereien manchen einfach nur bebauten  
Server Problem und in Wirklichkeit ist es  ne Sperrung  der alten Games damit du nun 
Neu kaufst .
Das ist nämlich der Punkt , die können dann bestimmen ob du dein Game 
überhaupt spielen darfst auch wenn du das 100 x rechtmäßig gekauft hast
können die von heute auf morgen dir das verweigern .

Weil diese Möglichkeit des Missbrauchs  besteht, 
denke ich schon dass das nicht Rechtmäßig ist .
edit verwandter Link http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/96999-datenspionage-computerspielen.html


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. April 2010)

ein interessanter ansatz, der ggf. sogar nicht mal gleich im sand verlaufen muss

andererseits kauft man ja nicht das spiel, sondrn lediglich die nutzungsrechte daran, und das entspricht wie bei anderer software üblich lediglich einer befristeten lizenz,

nebenbei,
eine reine registrierung eines spiels mit kurzer abfrage beim strat finde ich noch annehmbar, zumal ich blizzard die sache mit den servern zutraue (siehe WoW)

ob man das jetzt toll finden muss, steht wo anders, ich finde auch ein spiel ohne kopierschutz besser, aber ich finde es auc nichtgut das eine nicht unerhebliche zahl an spieler das spiel spielt ohen es bezahlt zu haben.
naja, sei es wie es kommt oder ist oder war.... 

ich habe genug spiele die ich spielen kann, ohen das die publisher da noch was tun können


----------



## amdintel (15. April 2010)

wenn ich mir z.b. ein Spiel kaufe installiere ich das 
und will auch sofort loslegen 
ohne umständliche Bürokratie ,
wenn die meinen nun die Sache unnötig kompliziert machen zu wollen, können die ihren Schrott behalten
dafür bezahle ich garantiert keinen Cent und wenn ich 17+4 oder Tretis auf dem PC spielen muss  ,

gekaufte Software ist keine Demo Software also was faselst du da mit eingeschränkter Lizenz ? 

man hat dafür bares Geld bezahlt und  ist nicht hausieren gegangen wie ein Bittsteller.
Wenn ich z.b. für ein kostenloses Programm/Game  einen regestierungs  Prozedur  auf mich nehmen muss
tut ich das gerne,  schließlich  habe ich das  umsonst bekommen und da kann der Hersteller schon ein entgegenkommen der User erwarten auch wenn er dann s.g  News  und Werbung per Emal sendet ist das ok !

Aba nicht ok wenn ich richtig viel Geld bezahlt habe für ein teures Original Game .

Ich Denke mal die meisten denken und handeln  so,
 wir sind ja schließlich noch nicht total  verblödet ?


----------



## rocc (16. April 2010)

Du bekommst doch auch nicht die PCGH für einen Festbetrag mehrere Jahre lang? Nein, du musst sie Jahr für Jahr neu abonnieren beziehungsweise du zahlst dafür erneut Geld. Spiele sind kurzlebig und die Blizzard-Strategie scheint ja aufzugehen.


----------



## amdintel (16. April 2010)

das ist ja ein recht beschwerter Vergleich ,
du hast ja diese Games von Ubisoft nicht
 gemietet sondern das Programm gekauft und wen ich mir heute die PCGH
kaufe kann nicht morgen der Verlag kommen und für die gleich Ausgabe 
noch ein  mal Geld verlangen und bei den Games von Ubisoft handelt es 
sich nicht um günstige Games die man angemietet hat sondern um Kauf Games,
das ist nicht nur ein kleiner sondern großer Unterschied  , 
schön reden  und beschwichtigen nützt daher nichts,

im übrigen denke ich dass das in der Form mit dem DRM was z.b. Ubisoft z.z  macht 
illegal ist und gegen das Datenshutz Gesetz verstößt EU Recht  ?
weil die Persönlichkeits Rechte der User verletzt werden  zu mindest die Möglichkeit 
des Missbrauchs der Daten besteht , es können s.g. User Profile erstellt werden und die Daten verkauft werden für Werbe Zwecke ,
wo mit ich aber keinem was unterstellen will das der das auch tut?


----------



## rocc (16. April 2010)

Leider werden Daten an zu vielen Stellen verkauft. Man melde sich beispielsweise bei einem Onlineshop an, du stimmst zu das deine Daten an 3. weitergegeben werden dürfen - und das ist fast immer der Fall. Was denkst du machen die damit? Habe das selber schon erlebt wie offen damit umgegangen wird. Das Ubisofts-geschäfte dabei fast schon kriminell sind kann man aber nicht anzweifeln.

@amdintel: Das Ganze bezog sich auf das WoW-System.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. April 2010)

roccatkone schrieb:


> du stimmst zu das deine Daten an 3. weitergegeben werden dürfen - und das ist fast immer der Fall.


 
Selbst wenn man den Haken entfernt, wird man trotzdem "weiterverkauft".


----------



## amdintel (16. April 2010)

roccatkone schrieb:


> Leider werden Daten an zu vielen Stellen verkauft. Man melde sich beispielsweise bei einem Onlineshop an, du stimmst zu das deine Daten an 3. weitergegeben werden dürfen - und das ist fast immer der Fall. Was denkst du machen die damit? Habe das selber schon erlebt wie offen damit umgegangen wird. Das Ubisofts-geschäfte dabei fast schon kriminell sind kann man aber nicht anzweifeln.
> 
> @amdintel: Das Ganze bezog sich auf das WoW-System.




natürlich ist das nicht erlaubt und verboten nur es hält sich kaum  einer an das Gesetz,
genau so das mit der verboten Telefon Werbung , die machen das trotzdem .
ich weiß das das nennt sich Adress Handel eine lukrative  Nebeneinnahme für größere Firmen um so mehr Kunden die haben um so mehr können die verkaufen und so kommt u.a auch schon mal der nicht und ungewollte Abo Vertrag  plötzlich nach hause.  


ob Ubisofts so was macht kann ich nicht beurteilen .


----------



## rocc (17. April 2010)

Ich hatte vor kurzem Praktikum bei einem recht großen Online-Versandhandel. Wenn ihr wüsstet wie das mit den Daten da zugeht... 

Telefon-Werbung/Verkauf-am-Telefon ist doch mit einer unterdrückten Rufnummer strikt verboten, richtig?

BTT: Es wäre Ubisofts finanzieller Tod.


----------



## amdintel (17. April 2010)

^^^^ ich weiß  hab hin und wieder bei Firmen  zu tun musst mir nix sagen;
im Prinzip darf  man nach aktuellen Datenshutzgesetz nicht ein mal Daten 
über andere Personen erfassen und diese speichern ohne deren  Einwilligung ,
wenn kein Vertrags Verhältnis besteht und wenn eins besteht nur bestimmte Daten,
nur an das Datenschutz Gesetz hält sich heute kaum noch einer dran , so der 
aktuelle Zustand ,
(ich weiß z.b das mein Nachbar einen Medion PC hat bei Arcor Kunde ist 
und eine Fritzbox hat ohne das ich in seiner Wohnung jemals war  
und ohne das ich illegales versucht habe , alles auf legalen weg mit bekommen ,
ich weiß auch wann der online ist, das zeigt mein Netbook an Wlan Verbindung )
 also wenn du von irgendetwas Kenntnis hast, das illegal ist,das zur Strafanzeigen bringen  
diese Firmen werde dann auch verdonnert und belangt,
aber es sind nicht alle Firmen schwarze Schafe  
sollte man faire weise dazu sagen .


----------



## rocc (17. April 2010)

So weit muss ich hoffentlich nicht gehen. Immerhin musste ich einen Vertrag zum Datenschutz unterschreiben. Wenn das System allerdings gehackt würde wären knappe 2 Millionen an Daten in fremden Händen. Das es überhaupt möglich ist soviele Daten speichern zu dürfen...


----------



## Gunny Hartman (20. April 2010)

Mülltonne auf, Ubisoft rein, Deckel zu!


----------



## amdintel (20. April 2010)

roccatkone schrieb:


> So weit muss ich hoffentlich nicht gehen. Immerhin musste ich einen Vertrag zum Datenschutz unterschreiben. Wenn das System allerdings gehackt würde wären knappe 2 Millionen an Daten in fremden Händen. Das es überhaupt möglich ist soviele Daten speichern zu dürfen...



das sind sie schon , 
ich schätze ca. 20 %  von der Bevölkerung  Deutschland sind Daten 
bereits über dubiose  Quellen verkauft wurden,  
Daten die Außer Name und Anschrift auch die Bank Verbindung beinhalten ; 
da kann jede Kriminelle Firma kommen vom Konto Geld abbuchen 
und einen Vertrag behaupten .

Durch diese Neue  Game Online Masche DRM wo der PC immer online sein 
muss besteht das Risiko das weiter Daten abgerufen werden, 
dazu muss man nicht noch  beitragen und  den Händlern weiter Daten in die Hände spielen ,
 wie gesagt das Risiko und die Möglichkeit besteht  , das sagt aber nicht 
aus, das tatsächlich das bei dieser Firma auch gemacht wird , es kann aber 
aber keiner kann das kontrollieren  .


----------



## rocc (20. April 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> das sind sie schon ...


und gerade das ist das Problem. Wie soll sich jemand - und auch gerade alte Leute - sicher in der Onlinewelt fühlen wenn es theoretisch möglich ist nur anhand seines Surf-/Nutzungsverhalten eine Akte über ihn zu erstellen. Wie gut sind die Verbindungen eigentlich verschlüsselt?
Vielleicht sollte man das mal auf einen anderen Thread auslagern..


----------



## Veriquitas (20. April 2010)

Einfach so machen wie Blizzard, Authenticator klar machen, bei jedem Spiel beilegen.( Blizzard macht es nicht, ist optional) jeder bekommt nen Acc . Dadurch kann man nur noch Acc verwenden um sich illegalen Zugang zu verschaffen. Das kann man zurückverfolgen und damit kann man Spiele nur über Acc spielen ganz einfach. Das ist nur eine Kostenfrage, jedem Spiel so ein Gerät beizulegen. Und das  jemanden der Acc gehackt wird ist verschwindend gering, alle wären zufrieden.


----------



## ghostadmin (20. April 2010)

Sowas kannst du doch von nem Profitgeilen Unternehmen nicht verlangen... 
Ist doch viel einfacher nen paar alte Pentium 4s als Server laufen zu lassen die obendrein die Hälfte der Zeit offline verbringen oder so.


----------



## amdintel (20. April 2010)

als Profit geil würde ich das nicht bezeichnen 
weil in diesen Games wie Silent Hunter  z.b. 
steckt eine menge arbeit drin ,  die ganze Grafik und so
es geht ja nur um die Art und weise ..
und das geht meiner Meinung  zu weit.


----------



## Veriquitas (20. April 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Sowas kannst du doch von nem Profitgeilen Unternehmen nicht verlangen...
> Ist doch viel einfacher nen paar alte Pentium 4s als Server laufen zu lassen die obendrein die Hälfte der Zeit offline verbringen oder so.



Es muss ja nur die Einsicht kommen das man dadurch mehr verdient aber anscheinend ist die Lösung zu einfach. So nen Authenticator kost in der herstellung garnichts, Server sind ne andere Sache aber eine einmalige Anschaffung ist ja auch nicht weltbewegend wenn man das Problem beseitigt hat. Ich wette soagar darauf wäre es so wie ich es in meinen Post vorgeschlagen hab würde es noch kaum Raubkopien gebenoder sich jemand illegal Zugang zu Games verschaffen.

Das mit dem Athenticator Hack könnte man extrem unterbinden wenn sich der hersteller immer schlau macht und dagegen arbeitet. Es ist halt dann nicht mehr möglich Games zu downloaden, da kannste auch der beste Hacker der welt sein ist unmöglich.


----------



## ghostadmin (21. April 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> als Profit geil würde ich das nicht bezeichnen
> weil in diesen Games wie Silent Hunter  z.b.
> steckt eine menge arbeit drin ,  die ganze Grafik und so
> es geht ja nur um die Art und weise ..
> und das geht meiner Meinung  zu weit.



Naja das ist schon bei vielen Spielen so.
Einfach mal machen, wird schon, Hauptsache Umsatz. Wenn was nicht passt, dann besserts vielleicht nen Patch aus.


----------



## amdintel (21. April 2010)

das meinte ich ja, 
das der ehrliche Kunde zu illegalen  Sachen gezwungen wird
die u.a  aus dubiosen  Quellen stammen können wo dann noch Extra Geld verlangt wird..
aba bitte dazu keine weiteren Äußerungen  machen
sonnst mach der Admi das Thema hier dicht , jeder weiß  was da was damit gemeint ist


----------



## rocc (21. April 2010)

Weitere Serverabstürze gab es aber nicht, oder?
Was schätzt ihr wieviele Leute, die sich gleichzeitig einloggen würden, könnten die Server auch in die Knie zwingen? Auf solche Spitzen müsste Ubisoft jetzt hoffentlich vorgesorgt haben.


----------



## Rotax (9. Juni 2010)

Schon bissl älter aber trotzdem geiler Hack (kein Fake):

http://i42.tinypic.com/fuykpd.jpg


----------

